# Windows 7: Probleme und Praxiserfahrungen?



## PCGH_Marco (21. April 2010)

Hallo,​
die Mehrzahl unserer Leser setzt Windows 7 (x64) ein. Welche Probleme hattet ihr bisher mit Windows 7? Was nervt euch an Windows 7? Und vielleicht habt ihr auch gleich die Lösung gefunden?

Die Redaktion möchte gern wissen, welche Praxisguides für Windows 7 sinnvoll wären.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
Marco


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

bis jetzt konnte ich nur 1 Problem mit Windows 7 feststellen. Sonst läuft alles angenehm reibungslos und wenn man sich erstmal mit dem UI vertraut gemacht hat, geht das Arbeiten recht schnell von der Hand. 

Am Anfang, als Windows 7 noch neu war, lag es an einigen unausgereiften Treibern, aber das ist ja verständlich und bei jedem neuen Betriebssystem so.

Das eine Problem ist der Treiber von meinem Wlan-Stick (Netgear), welcher den Ram kontinuierlich volllaufen lässt, bis man den Prozess beendet.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (21. April 2010)

Ich habe Win7 x64 seit November ´09 auf meinem PC. Es gab noch keine Probleme, auch nicht mit AntiVir und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.  Ein Praxisguide vielleicht dahingehend: einzelne Dienst näher erklärt oder welche Vista Treiber lassen sich nutzen für ältere hardware.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2010)

Ich verwende Windows 7 seit der Beta und konnte schon in der nicht wirklich viele Fehler feststellen. Richtige Fehler hatte ich bis jetzt keine nur kleine Schönheitsfehler. Dazu zählt zum Bleistift das man das Startmenü nicht mehr auf die klassische Ansicht schalten kann. Dazu benötigt man wieder ein Zusatzprogramm welches man installieren muss. 
Auch nervt es mich das die alte Schnellstartleiste erst mühsam eingerichtet und erstellt werden muss.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die gefühlte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist deutlich besser und flüssiger als unter Vista und die Sidebargadgets bleiben jetzt auch dort am Desktop wo man sie hinsetzt.


----------



## Luckysh0t (21. April 2010)

tach,

bei mir macht gdata av 2010 probleme die gui hängt sich sofort nach start auf, abhilfe schafte nur re install von win 7 un gdata  nur klappt das auch nicht immer....trotz des avcleaners bzw. rechtsklick als admin ausführen.

imo gehts wieder klopf auf holz, ma schaun wie es mit der 2011 wird..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. April 2010)

Ich benutze Win7 64Bit Home Premium seit der ersten Stunde und ich hatte wirklich noch kein Problem das von Win7 stammt meist waren es am Anfang Treiber Probleme wie bei meiner Logitech Webcam die sich aber mit neuen Treibern in Luft auflösten.
Ich beschäftige mich seit dem C64 (1982) mit Computer und so ein Betriebsystem das auf anhib fast Perfekt gelaufen ist, gabs noch nie, auch ist es all seinen Vorgänger überlegen.


----------



## Kampftablette (21. April 2010)

Also ich hab allerdings ein Problem, das selbst Microsoft nicht beheben konnte. Wenn ich auf Update suchen bein Windows update klicke, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung 80070005. Es liegt irgendwie mit Kaspersky Internet Security zusammen, glaub ich, was aber auf der anderen Seite auch nicht sein kann, mein Bruder verwendet selbiges Betriebssystem mit der Security Site ohne probleme. Updates werden zwar automatisch eingespielt, und auch sonst Läuft das System ohne Probleme. Nach einer Neuinstallation (mittlerweile sogar schon 3) kommt immer noch das selbe problem, allerdings, bevor ich Kaspersky installiere, geht das update suchen ohne probleme.


----------



## LastSamuraj (21. April 2010)

Win7 ist einfach nur klasse. Einfach weil es keine Probleme macht und das Windows Right Management viel seltener auftaucht. Und das geilste Visuelle Merkmal ist die Programmleiste. Sehr angenehm zum arbeiten, da die offenen Programme platzsparend dargestellt werden.

Grüße
Waldi


----------



## Thunnes (21. April 2010)

Ich fand Vista eigentlich genauso gut. Nur diese nützlichen Helferlein(wie zB die getielte Ansicht der Fenster(Win+Pfeil)) fehlten mit bei Windows Vista im Nachhinein.
Von der Hardwareseite aus gesehen war Vista sogar noch nen bisschen besser. Ich komme mit diesem geräte und Drucker Menü nicht zurecht. Dauert noch nen bissl wahrscheinlich


----------



## BlackEdition (21. April 2010)

Nutze 7 seit der Beta. Probleme: 2 Treiber (liefen aber im komp. modus), Ein Absturz (Direkter Reboot).Sonst aber alles Reibungslos. mMn ist 7 endlich ein guter ersatz für XP. Vista konnte mich nicht annähernd überzeugen... Auch dass ich bis heute keinen einzigen Bluescreen hatte freut mich... *An Win98 erinner*


----------



## GPHENOM (21. April 2010)

Nur mit einem Spiel habe ich Probleme und zwar Virtual Skipper 4.
Wenn jemand das lösen könnte wäre nicht schlecht^^
Sonst funzt alles perfekt.


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

Ich benutze Windows 7 bereits seit 17 Monaten auf verschiendester Hardware (unter anderem meinem recht schwachen Netbook) und kann mich nicht beschweren. Eine gute Treiberunterstützung ist dabei, und den Rest bekommt man im Internet.

Ein einziges Problem habe ich, und zwar mit dem Netzwerkdrucken: Als alle Rechner hier im Haus noch XP hatten konnte man ohne Probleme per WLAN den Drucker, der an einem Laptop unten im Arbeitszimmer hängt, drucken. Lexmark hat jedoch keine vernünftige Windows Vista bzw. 7 Suite herausgebracht, weshalb das eigentliche Lexmark Center jetzt nicht mehr läuft. Der Treiber funktioniert zwar, und man kann vom Laptop unten aus auch Drucken und Scannen, aber per Netzwerk geht nichts mehr. Das nervt schon.


----------



## bladewing (21. April 2010)

Nutze Windows 7 seit dem RC1, seit den Semesterferien, habe ich den endgültigen Umstieg gesaft (vorher Laptop Windows 7, Desktop noch Vista).
Windows 7 ist vermutlich das ausgereifteste Windowsbetriebssystem bisher. 
Was ich sehr positiv finde ist, dass (im Gegensatz zu XP und Vista) sich meine Rechner im Netzwerk sofort finden und der Zugriff problemlos mölich ist. (Bei Vista war es schon ein Problem wenn der eine Rechner per LAN und der andere per WLAN am AccessPoint hing)
Das Betriebssystem ist äusserst stabil, den einzigen Absturz den ich bisher erlebt habe tauchte auf, als ich bei laufendem C&C 3 in den Ruhezustand wechselte.


----------



## captain iglu (21. April 2010)

mein einziges problem mit windows 7 ist dass es wenn ich spiele manchmal ein pop up kommt und windows das design ändern will um die systemleistung zu verbessern
doch selbst wenn man auf diese nachricht nicht mehr anzeigen klickt kommt sie teilweise immer noch


----------



## Legion47 (21. April 2010)

Mein einziges Problem ist, dass das automatische Backup nichtmehr so funktioniert wie früher.
Unter Vista hatte ich auf einer kleinen Partition die allerwichtigsten Dateien gesichert. Kann man unter 7 auch machen, allerdings checkt 7 offenbar nicht, wie noch Vista, welche Dateien wirklich geändert wurden sondern speichert einfach alles nochmal...und nochmal und nochmal bis spätestens nach der dritten Sicherung die kleine Partition bis zum Rand voll ist und Windows anfängt zu meckern.

Wenn dazu einer einen (windowsinternen) Ausweg hat, immer her damit.

Ansonsten das beste Windows jemals.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. April 2010)

W7 an sich ist ein grandioses BS, Probleme machen da nur Programmierer und Softwareentwickler, welche ihre Software etwas zu schlampig anpassen. 

Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit W7 und nutze es seit knapp 1 Jahr (inklusive RC Zeit).


----------



## DJMMX233 (21. April 2010)

hi ich hatte mit winndows 7 und viesta dass gleiche problem wegen meiner TV karte hat mir immer bluescreen gebracht seit demm ich die tv karte ausgebaut hab läuft mein vista wieder und winndows 7 werde ich mir bald hollen wenn es mehr ubdate gibt und wenn des service pack da ist


----------



## Morpheus1822 (21. April 2010)

Ich benutze Windows 7 jetzt seit einigen Wochen und bin auch freudig überrascht. Ein sehr ausgereiftes Betriebssystem, hat mich auf anhieb überzeugt, dass der Wechsel von XP richtig war.

Einziger bitterer Beigeschmack: NVidia hat keine Treiber für meine alte Geforce 7950GT rausgebracht. Ich konnte zwar am Desktop fast alles machen, aber sobald ich eine 3D - Anwendung gestartet habe oder diverse Programme (Java ein Fenster erzeugen lassen, Bilder/Videos anschauen, XFire starten) gestartet habe, hat mein Bildschirm auf lustiges Flackern umgeschaltet und ich hab nix mehr gesehen. Problem ist im NVidia Forum gepostet worden, ohne Reaktion. Sieht nicht so aus, als ob da nochmal ein Treiber kommen würde, der das behebt. 
Lösung: neue Graphikkarte.


----------



## MasterOhh (21. April 2010)

Unter Win7 hat mein Kumpel nen ständiges Rauschen aufm Headset egal ob onboard Sound oder XiFi. Mit WinXP lief da alles wunderbar. Ne Recherche im Internet hat ergeben, das er mit diesem Problem bei weitem nicht der Einzige ist, scheint also ne Macke von Win7 zu sein. (Alles an Teibern ausprobiert was wir kriegen konnten)


----------



## Frei.Wild (21. April 2010)

Bei mir gibt's* ein Problem im Zusammenhang mit TrueCrypt.
Ich hab meine Platten (mehrere SATA) komplett verschlüsselt (inkl. Systempartition) und binde die dann nach der Windows-Anmeldung per Startskript ein. Das geschiet ja bekanntlich, indem man das Laufwerk (\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1  etc.) einem Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweist.

Unter Windows XP (x86 Pro) funktioniert das nachwievor problemlos. Unter Windows 7 (x64 Pro (englich + dt. Sprachpaket)) hab ich nun aber das Problem, dass die Laufwerks-Nummern scheinbar bei jedem Start erneut per Zufall verteilt werden - \Harddisk1 ist dann beim nächsten Start z. B. plötzlich \Harddisk3 usw. Nur die Systemplatte wird bei jedem Start richtig identifiziert.
Unter XP entspricht die Zuordnung genau den SATA-Anschlussnummern auf dem Mainboard und das eben bei jedem Start. Bei Win7 leider nicht.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee, was man da machen könnte. Mein Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte 965P-DS3P mit BIOS Version F7. Keine Ahnung ob's was mit dem Board bzw. Chipsatz zu tun hat oder es ein generelles Win7-Problem ist.



* Ideen und Tipps nehm ich gern entgegen. Testen kann ich's derzeit aber nicht, da mir meine Platte, wo ich das Win7 installiert hatte, vor einiger Zeit kaputt ging und ich noch für keinen Ersatz gesorgt habe.


----------



## Maglebolia (21. April 2010)

Ich habe zwei Probleme mit Windows 7 (64bit):

- Ein Start des System (Taskleiste) scheint oftmals, in Verbindung mit der G19, abzustürzen.

- Seit ich beim Taskmanager die Registerkarte "Lan Verbindung" geöffnet habe, sehe ich keine anderen Registerkarten mehr. Man sieht nur das Diagram. Dieses Fenster hat weder eine "Minimieren-" noch eine "Maximieren"-Option. Somit ist mein Taskmanager nicht zu gebrauchen.

Hier noch das Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss noch anfügen, dass die Installation ziemlich nervig war. Ich habe verschiedene Bluescreens an unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten, bei der Installtion, erhalten. Ich musste zwangsweise auf den Mainboard im BIOS die Spannung für den RAM auf einem festen Wert setzen statt automatisch. Ich habe mir damals den Upgrade-Kit für Gamer zugelegt und wollte eben zugleich Win7 Pro 64bit installieren.

Hier noch der Link zum Thread von Tomshardware:
LINK

Habe folgende Zusammenstellung: 

Intel Core i7 860 
be quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm 
Asus P7P55D 
Asus GTX-275 896MB DDR3 
GeIL Ultra Series 2x2GB Kit, DDR3-1333 
Super Flower SF700R-14A, 700Watt 

System (C: ): WD VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS, 10'000rpm, 16MB, 150GB, SATA-II 
Rest (D,E,F): Western Digital Caviar Green, 64MB, 1.5TB, SATA-II 

Anmerkung: Da ich zuerst gedacht habe dass meine Laufwerke futsch seien, habe ich mir diese zwei zugelegt. Für ein SSD wollt ich kein Geld ausgeben, daher dieser Ansatz mit dem Velociraptor.


----------



## peterundwolf (21. April 2010)

Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden mit Windows 7.
Meine 64 Bit Version hat 1 oder 2 Mal ein Problem hervorgerufen.
Es läuft schnell und flüssig.
Die Umgewöhnung von XP auf Win 7 ist mir anfangs schwer gefallen.
Ein Punkt regt mich aber tierisch auf.
Ich öffne über die Systemsteuerung "Programme und Funktionen".
Alles schön und gut, aber leider sind dort nur wenige, installierte Programme aufgeführt.
Nur 20 von rund 75 Programmen erscheinen.
Spiele zeigt er erst recht nicht an.
Lediglich Anwendungen wie Adobe oder Google Chrome sind dort zu finden.

PS: Hat jemand das selbe Problem? Vlt. sogar die passende Lösung?


----------



## ordas (21. April 2010)

Bin wirklich wunschlos glücklich, würde mich aber dennoch über eine Anleitung freuen, wie man mit Sprachkommandos das System steuern kann (z.B. Programme öffnen, Mails abrufen etc.).


----------



## 4Kerner (21. April 2010)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Nur mit einem Spiel habe ich Probleme und zwar Virtual Skipper 4.
> Wenn jemand das lösen könnte wäre nicht schlecht^^
> Sonst funzt alles perfekt.



Das kann ich bestätigen!
Ich habe dafür bisher auch keine Lösung gefunden...


----------



## alacorn75 (21. April 2010)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit 7. Habe lange gezögert, weil mein Vista x64 auch sehr gut lief. Aber jetz will ich nicht mehr weg aus 7. Die Vorteile, die mir persönlich aufgefallen sind:


sehr stabil
geringerer RAM-Verbrauch
viele kleine Detailverbesserungen (Ordneranzeige, Designs, Netzwerkeinrichtung etc.)
"gefühlt" etwas schneller

Insgesamt wirkt 7 auf mich wie ein ausgereiftes Vista, so wie es wohl von Anfang an hätte sein sollen.

Einziger Nachteil bisher: Gothic 2 läuft nicht . Aber das lässt sich verschmerzen, glaube ich .


----------



## Julianus2008 (21. April 2010)

captain iglu schrieb:


> mein einziges problem mit windows 7 ist dass es wenn ich spiele manchmal ein pop up kommt und windows das design ändern will um die systemleistung zu verbessern
> doch selbst wenn man auf diese nachricht nicht mehr anzeigen klickt kommt sie teilweise immer noch





Ichse schrieb:


> Mein einziges Problem ist, dass das automatische Backup nichtmehr so funktioniert wie früher.
> Unter Vista hatte ich auf einer kleinen Partition die allerwichtigsten Dateien gesichert. Kann man unter 7 auch machen, allerdings checkt 7 offenbar nicht, wie noch Vista, welche Dateien wirklich geändert wurden sondern speichert einfach alles nochmal...und nochmal und nochmal bis spätestens nach der dritten Sicherung die kleine Partition bis zum Rand voll ist und Windows anfängt zu meckern.
> 
> Wenn dazu einer einen (windowsinternen) Ausweg hat, immer her damit.
> ...



 Geht mir genauso. Mich nervt es auch ein bisschen, dass Windows bei der Sicherung immer alles wieder sichert. die Pop-ups nerven auch ein bisschen, aber so oft kommen die bei mir nicht vor. Ansonsten finde ich die neue Taskleiste echt klasse und ních kann echt nicht verstehen, warum so viele ihre Schnellstartleiste zurück haben wollen, ich finde es so viel praktischer (aber das ist Geschmackssache). Bis auf die beiden obigen Problemchen finde ich Windows 7 echt genial.


----------



## CroCop86 (21. April 2010)

Seit der Beta im einsatz und noch keine Probleme gehabt bis jetzt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. April 2010)

Win7 Ultimate x32 und äußerst zufrieden. Stabil, schnell, hübsch und nette Features. v.a. das Anordnen der Fenster in den Monitorhälften finde ich sehr praktisch!
Probleme habe ich keine. Zumindest nicht mit Win7


----------



## wolf7 (21. April 2010)

ich habe bisher nur einen störenden Schönheitsfehler gefunden und zwar aktualisiert der manchmal den ordner/desktop nicht. also ich kopiere dateien oder erstelle neue ordner, welche allerdings erst sichtbar sind, wenn ich manuell aktualisiere.


----------



## Jan565 (21. April 2010)

Also ich finde windows hat viele mankos. 1. Es ist mega langsam im vergleich zu anderen BS. 2. ich hatte bissher immer gleich nach der installation von windows, egal wie oder was ich gemacht habe, einen bluescreen. 3. Aus unerklährlichen gründen macht der beim 2. start vom BS eine systemwiederherstellung, dabei habe ich vorher nur die Grafiktreiber installiert. Und das Problem sitzt nicht vor dem PC. Kenne genug andere die das gleiche haben. Keiner will es wahr haben, Windows ist der größte müll seit der erfindung der bits.


----------



## padme (21. April 2010)

ich habs nicht geschafft unter win7 x64, virtual floppy drive zum laufen zu bekommen, selbst mit dem x64 script das anbei vorhanden ist.

wer braucht schon ein floppy?  naja dafür hab ich mir jetzt vfd mit vmware  in winxp virtualisiert, also ich werds überleben


----------



## Argead (21. April 2010)

Also wenn die Windows Sicherung bei mir läuft, dann ist das Arbeiten am PC eingeschränkt, dann behindert die dauernde Festplatten aktivität zeitweise auch das surfen im Internet oder/und das schreiben von Texten. (.NET programme kann man dann eigentlich komplett vergessen)

Ich musste Windows schonmal neu installieren, und zwar hatte ich ausversehen die .lnk (verknüpfung) endung mit dem Windows Explorer verknüpft. Danach hat in dem account nichts mehr funktioniert, weil seeehr viele explorer prozesse die CPU-leistung, den ram und die festplatte beansprucht haben. Rückgängig machen konnte ich das auch nicht mehr, weil .lnk unerklärlicherweise aus der Liste Endungen verschwunden war, die man mit einem programm verknüpfen kann.
Bei nem neuangelegten account, war zwar .lnk nicht mehr mit dem explorer verknüpft, aber man konnte keine programme mehr an die Taskleiste anheften, und auch das startmenü hat nicht mehr ganz richtig funktioniert.
Deshalb hab ich dann ne neuinstallation gemacht.

Die Bitlocker Verschlüsselung meiner 1,5GB Platte hat 3 1/2 Tage  gebraucht, während die meiner 0.5 und 1TB platten nach 3-5 stunden fertig war. Es könnte sein, dass es daran lag, dass ich zwischendurch 2GB auf 1.5TB platte kopiert habe, vielleicht hatte das den Einbruch zur folge.

Ich finds nur schade, dass dreamscene weg ist  (ich weiß es gibt einen hack, aber wozu bin ich bitte ultimate käufer)


----------



## Medcha (21. April 2010)

Ich kann mich dem positiven Tenor anschließen. Ich habs seit Weihnachten (ja, der Weihnachtsmann hat's gebracht) aufm Rechner und war am Anfang recht skeptisch. Dann lief aber alles, ohne Probleme. Alle Treiber waren verfügbar und haben auch funktioniert. Hatte gewettet, dass zumindest 1-2 Hardwareteile bessere Treiber bräuchten zum damaligen Zeitpunkt, war aber nicht so. Alles lief und läuft bis heute. Mir fallen auch keine anderen Probleme ein. Ich hab n Athlon X2 6000+ und hatte etwas Angst, dass Win7 langsamer als mein geliebtes XP ist. Banane! Mindestens gleich schnell.

Vor dem Kauf war ich heiß auf ein neues Betriebssystem. Jeden Tag dieses XP, es reichte. Daher war ich mutig genug, Win7 zu testen in 64bit. Die neue Optik gefällt mir, die leichten Umstrukturierungen finde ich gelungen bis OK. Nach 10 Jahren kann sich auch mal gern was ändern. Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die UNBEDINGT die alte Schnellstartleiste haben wollen. Änderungen tun auch dem Geist mal gut, Jungs.

Eine interessante Erfahrung: am Anfang waren 2 GB Ram verbaut, dann 4 GB und das merkte man sofort. Schnelleres Starten, allgemein schnelleres Arbeiten(Fenster oder Programme öffnen) und vor allem ein viel schnelleres Runterfahren.

Fazit: Ich bin seit 89 dabei und hatte bisher nur etwa 6 Rechner(inkl. Aufrüsten). Win7 macht einen so frischen Eindruck auf mich, dass es sich wie ein neuer Rechner anfühlt.


----------



## Fighter3 (21. April 2010)

ordas schrieb:


> Bin wirklich wunschlos glücklich, würde mich aber dennoch über eine Anleitung freuen, wie man mit Sprachkommandos das System steuern kann (z.B. Programme öffnen, Mails abrufen etc.).



Guck dir mal meinen Blog an, da findest du was darüber. Ansonsten helfe ich natürlich auch gerne per PN


----------



## kern (21. April 2010)

Ich hab auf zwei Computern Win7 X86 installiert und hab damit nur ein Problem:

Ca. jedes 2. Mal nachdem ich Call of Duty 4 (mit anderen Spielen nicht getestet!) wieder schließe (ganz normal per Consolen "\quit") muss ich den Windows Explorer im Task-Manager neustarten. Da ist alles was Explorer ist einfach Schwarz und reagiert auf nichts mehr (Maus zeigt das drehende Rätchen an)

Aber ansonsten bin ich komplett zufrieden damit.

MfG,
kern


----------



## Homoioteleuton (21. April 2010)

hatte auch nie Probleme
für alles hat man nen Treiber gefunden, wobei das meiste sogar mit den Standardtreibern läuft
Die Leistung ist auch sehr gut, ebenso hat man zahlreiche Funktionen (odt. format, fingereingabe, gute Bluetooth unetstützung)
Auch wurde mein MP3-player sofort erkannt, Windows konvertiert die Videos sogar automatisch ins richitge Format
einfach nur top, und sogar umsonst, wegen MSDNAA


----------



## Nuklon (21. April 2010)

Microsoft Security essentials verhindern aktiv einige Dinge mit langen Orderöffnen. Ohne Abschalten des Virenschutzes kein Zugriff auf Ordner möglich. Kann ihm auch nicht sagen da es kein Virus ist, er öffnet den Ordner ja nicht.

Win7 ist sehr ungeduldig mit Programmen, die mal 10 Sekunden arbeiten und dies nicht Win7 melden.

Der Hit: "Win7 hat einen schweren Fehler festgetsellt und wird in 1 Min neu gestartet"

keine Gnade, keine Abbruchmöglichkeit, nicht gespeichertes war weg.

positives: 
- Schnellstartleiste
- Bedienkomfort
- funktionieren von Standardlösungen am Anfang


----------



## Sir_Vival_Kid (21. April 2010)

Habe Win7 Pro x64 auf zwei Rechner installiert, die seit Dezember ´09 (fast) problemlos laufen.
Der Gesamteindruck ist bis heute sehr positiv, alles läuft schnell und absturzfrei.
Nur 3 Probleme sind bisher aufgetaucht:

1. Nach der Installation von Kaspersky AntiVir funktioniert das Erstellen des "Windows-Leistungindex" nicht mehr. (ok, wer braucht das schon, aber wenn es schon da ist, soll es auch laufen...)

2. Lange Zeit war kein Treiber für meinen Linksys WLAN Stick verfügbar. Die Installation alter XP- oder VISTA-Treiber funktionierte auch nur sehr bedingt, denn nach 30 Minuten wurde die Verbindung abgebrochen und lies sich nicht reaktivieren. Also Rechner aus und wieder an... (zum Glück geht das mit 7 deutlich schneller). Inzwischen ist aber ein (funktionierender) Win7 Treiber veröffentlicht.

3. Für das Touchpad meines Notebooks (ACER Aspire 7730G) gibt es immer noch keinen gescheiten Treiber, der die seitliche Scrollfunktion unterstützt.  

Hatte vorher WinXP und VISTA, vermisse beide Systeme aber überhaupt nicht mehr...


@PCGH: Würde mich sehr über Praxisartikel und Hintergrundinfos zu Win7 freuen! Unbedingt in die nächste Heftplanung mit aufnehmen!


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (22. April 2010)

Ich kann nur gutes zum Thema Win7 erzählen. 
Luckysh0t's Probleme mit G Data's Antivirus habe ich zum Glück nicht, ich nutze es nämlich auch.  

Was mir nur etwas auf die Nerven geht, ist dass seit ein paar Tagen die Einwahl- oder Verbindungsoption (richtig ?) nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Ich meine damit dieses Fenster was beim Windows Start aufgeht und zum verbinden mit dem Internet auffordert. Ich habe mich schon so daran gewöhnt, dass es nun echt blöd ist darauf verzichetn zu müssen. 
Wenn jemand eine Lösung für das Problem hat, bitte posten, Danke dafür.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## docdent (22. April 2010)

Nach 7 Jahren Windows XP (Vista habe ich übersprungen) habe ich auf der Mehrzahl meiner PCs inzwischen Win7 32 oder 64bit laufen. Meine Erfahrung:
Bedienung und Erscheinung von Win7 sind auf der Höhe der Zeit. Das macht richtig Spaß!
Die Stabilität ist hervorragend und viele Dinge, die XP schon hätte können sollen (Treiberupdate via Windows Update, Problembehebung durch Assistenten...) funktionieren inzwischen tatsächlich.
Die Treiberunterstützung ist insgesamt erfreulich umfangreich und sehr angenehm finde ich auch, dass Windows endlich mal schon bei der Installation praktisch alle Standardhardware erkennt

Wenn ich auf dem Mac meiner Tochter schiele, gibt's für Micrososft aber noch Raum für Verbesserungen:
Beim Mac funktionieren USB-Sticks, -Mäuse, und -Tastaturen direkt nach dem Einstecken einfach so. Bei Windows immer noch 5-15 Sekunden Zwangspause für "Treiberinstallation". Und zwar für jeden Hersteller und jedes Produkt extra!
Den Mac hab ich noch nie hängen sehen, kein ruckelnder Mauszeiger, etc. Bei Windows können einzelne Applikationen immer noch das System aus dem Tritt bringen und zu sekundenlangen Verzögerungen führen.


----------



## CryxDX2 (22. April 2010)

Also ich bin damit relativ zufrieden, leider kann ich Win 7 nur als Büro OS laufen lassen, da ich nur meine Stromspargrafikkarte nutzen kann im Laptop. Und es gibt auch keine Lösung seitens ATI(AMD) oder Acer oder sogar von Microsoft. Neue treiber helfen nicht, er schaltet nur die 3200HD an und meine 4570HD bleibt abgeschaltet mit Fehlercode 10 Auch manuelles selbstinstallieren der  Chipsatztreiber und  Grafikkartentreiber von AMD ändert sich nichts. Daher kann ich Win7 nicht als Spiele oder Bluray system nutzen. Unter Windows Vista funktioniert jedoch alles ohne Probleme.

Aber etwas langsamer als man es sich wünscht.


----------



## ReinerK (22. April 2010)

Für mich ist Win 7 so wie Vista eigentlich hätte sein sollen. Also ein teures Service Pack für Vista. Jetzt wird auch 64 bit endlich richtig unterstützt, auch von den Programmen und Treibern her. (Ich hatte bei Vista zunächst Vista 64 bit installiert, aber mangels Treiber und 64-bit fähigen Programmen wieder auf Vista 32 bit wechseln müssen. Jetzt sieht es sehr viel besser aus mit Win 7 64 bit. Witzig finde ich Adobes Weigerung den Flash Player auch in 64 bit bereitzustellen: ich denke das ist mit ein Grund, warum der Flash Player an Boden verliert.)
Ansonsten sehr stabil und schneller als Vista. Einige ältere Casual Games schalten Aero ab, aber das stört nicht weiter...


----------



## micc54 (22. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich bin mit Win7 x64 Home Premium sehr zufrieden, hatte bis gestern keine Probleme.
Nun allerdings habe ich mir beim Deinstallieren meines ATI-Treibers 10.3 den Win Installer in der Version 5.0 beschädigt und kann nun weder Treiber noch Software installieren, die darauf zugreifen.

Den Win Installer gibt es noch nicht zum downloaden in der Version 5, alle anderen Versionen funktionieren nicht. Bin ratlos, habe auch schon schon viele Ratschläge aus dem Netz probiert. Nix hat geholfen

Grüße René


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. April 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Also ich finde windows hat viele mankos. 1. Es ist mega langsam im vergleich zu anderen BS. 2. ich hatte bissher immer gleich nach der installation von windows, egal wie oder was ich gemacht habe, einen bluescreen. 3. Aus unerklährlichen gründen macht der beim 2. start vom BS eine systemwiederherstellung, dabei habe ich vorher nur die Grafiktreiber installiert. Und das Problem sitzt nicht vor dem PC. Kenne genug andere die das gleiche haben. Keiner will es wahr haben, Windows ist der größte müll seit der erfindung der bits.



ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein problem von win7 ist. das ist entweder der benutzer, oder fehlerhafte bzw. inkompatible hardware.


----------



## torpedomoskau (23. April 2010)

Nutze Win 7 64bit, bis auf das Problem mit der Sicherung die in der Standarteinstellung auch große Platten schnell voll macht ist mein neues Aua das es alle paar Wochen eine Hardwareänderung erkennt und neu Aktiviert werden möchte ich kann die Nummer bald auswendig, läuft es sehr gut.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. April 2010)

Bei mir reicht die Leistung meines Pentium D 945 @ 3,4 ghz nicht ganz... es ist etwas langsamer als die Beta, manche Spiele wie Mercenaries 2 sind fast unpsielbar, in Vista 64 läuft alles Prima.  

Das mit der Bibliotheken ist ne gute Idee, ich würde jedoch die eigene Dateien in eine andere Partition verschieben wie es bei XP ist. Ansonsten ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Maggats (24. April 2010)

win 7 ist das erste OS mit dem ich tatsächlich zufrieden bin. alles funktioniert endlich mal reibungslos. 

einziges manko die schnellstartleiste verschwindet weiterhin alle paar neustarts, das geht mir richtig auf die nerven. siehe hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...eiste-nach-neustart-verschwunden-win-7-a.html


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich verwende W7 seit dem ersten Beta-Test - wie damals auch Vista.

Allerdings habe ich damals Vista nach wenigen Wochen wieder von der Festplatte 'gekickt' - W7 hat bei mir nach drei Wochen XP ersetzt.
Ich habe W7 auf zwei Rechnern getestet und auch alle Hardware, die ich habe - und die hier noch herum lag, auch ältere - getestet.

Bei mir sind nur einige wenige Probleme aufgetreten - teilweise lief Software (Spiele) nicht.
Dabei handelte es sich aber um recht alte Spiele, die teilweise schon unter XP Probleme machte (z. B. Commanche 4 - das lief schon unter XP nur mit 'Zicken'.... und unter W7 gar nicht mehr).

Auch bin ich nun auf 64-bit-System umgestiegen - und da gab es doch ein paar ernstere Schwierigkeiten.

Mich stört vor allem, dass einige Hersteller keine Treiber für W7 anbieten.
Dazu zwei Beispiele:

für meinen - allerdings schon sehr (>10 Jahre) alten Banddrucker erhalte ich gar keinen Treiber
Das ist noch zu verschmerzen, da das Gerät über 10 Jahre alt ist.

Aber:


für meinen Scanner (2005 gekauft) wird von Canon ebenfalls kein 64-Bit-Treiber angeboten
Als ich einen aktuellen Ersatz angeschafft habe - Canon Lide 100 - musste ich dann beim Einrichten feststellen, dass Canon auch für dieses Gerät keinen 64-bit-Treiber zur Verfügung stellt - eine Anfrage beim Canon-Support ergab, dass ein 64-Bit-Treiber nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird!
Auf der Verpackung stand was von 'für alle aktuellen Betriebssysteme', 'Windows Vista' und 'Windows 7'.......

Daher musste ich das Gerät umtauschen (wobei sich der Händler auch noch quer legte und auf den Hersteller verwies)  und den - natürlich teureren - Canon Lide 200 kaufen.
Inzwischen gibt es einen 64-bit-Treiber für den Lide 100......

Zwei Programme mach(t)en Schwierigkeiten:



Star Money 6 unterstützte W7 nicht
die DX10-Version von H.A.W.X. von Ubisoft läuft unter W7 gar nicht
 
Star Money läuft inzwischen - die neue Version Star Money 7 hat das Problem behoben.
HAWX läuft nicht.....
Zwei Anfragen beim Ubisoft-Support ergaben:


 W7 wird erst nach Erscheinen unterstützt (Die Anfrage wurde nach Erscheinen des W7-RC gestellt)
Eine Unterstützung für W7 ist nicht vorgesehen (Anfrage Ende Februar 2010)
Zitat:
"Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
Uns liegen derzeit keine Informationen über einen Patch der HAWX offiziell Win 7 kompatibel macht vor.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Kooperation und Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Ubisoft Support"
Anmerkung: ich hatte die erste Anfrage neu gestellt, darauf wurde aber von Ubisoft nicht reagiert, so dass ich eine neue Anfrage stellen musste.

Das ist dann doch sehr Bitter, vor allem, da ja HAWX nach wie vor verkauft (Teuer: 50€ sind nicht für jeden 'Kleingeld'!) wird und schon von daher - W7 hat sich ja nun wohl durchgesetzt - eine Unterstützung notwendig wäre.
Die hört aber bei einigen Herstellern wohl an der Kasse auf....

Ansonsten bin ich mit Windows 7 vom ersten Tage (=beta-Test) sehr zufrieden.
Nur in der Beta-Version gab es einige kleine 'Hänger' und unvollständige Übersetzungen - das ist aber völlig normal und bei einer Beta-Version sowohl zu verschmerzen als auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Aber schon der RC von W7 war völlig ohne Probleme.

Ich bereue den sehr frühen Umstieg - drei Wochen nach Erscheinen der Beta-Version - nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2010)

Bei mir gibts ein grosses Problem

Alle Verknüpfungen von Dateien werden über Medie Center geöffnet.
Grund: eine EXE-File konnte Windows nicht öffnen, ich hab irgendwas angeklickt und jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr wie ich es Rückgängig machen kann

Weiss da jemand zu helfen??


EDIT: Ih bin wieder zu Vista gewechselt, da läuft alles besser als bei 7 bei mir


----------



## Sonic51 (3. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde Win 7 einfach nur klasse!
Hab aber Problem bei älteren spielen:
_Die Version dieser Datei ist nicht mit der ausgeführten Windows-Version kompatibel. Öffnen Sie die Systeminformationen des Computers, um zu überprüfen, ob eine x86-(31 Bit)- oder eine x64-(64 Bit)-Version des Programms erforderlich ist, und wenden Sie sich anschliessend an den Herausgeber der Software_

Ich hab das Programm auch schon im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt, aber die Meldung kommt td immer wieder...kann mir da jmd abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Ahab (4. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit Windows 7 sehr zufrieden! Die Benutzerkontensteuerung musste ich allerdings abstellen, das war einfach nicht tragbar... Außerdem verursachten in der Vergangenheit eine handvoll Systemprozesse (ich komm grad nicht auf die Namen...) immer wieder extrem hohe Lasten auf der CPU, sodass sogar CS 1.6 unspielbar wurde. Das Problem ist allerdings lange nicht mehr aufgetreten. Ich nehme an es wurde durch Updates ausgemerzt. 

Alles in allem war der Umstieg bei mir von XP auf 7 Pro 32 Bit ein voller Erfolg. Nur auf dem Notebook muss es noch Einzug halten. Das brauche ich zum arbeiten in der Uni und zuhause und kann mir groß angelegte Umrüstungen nur schwerlich leisten. Da warte ich noch bis zu den Semesterferien.


----------



## default loser (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ich bin mit Windows 7 auch sehr zufrieden.
Hatte bis jetzt nur ein einziges, sehr kleines Geschwindigkeits-"Problem":

Es hat teilweise bis zu 15 sek. gedauert bis der Willkommens-Screen verschwunden ist und man anfangen konnte zu arbeiten (bei einer SSD). Dauert wahrscheinlich bei einer normalen Festplatte noch länger.
Grund dafür ist ein irgendein Bug, wenn man kein Hintergrundbild, sondern nur den einfarbigen Hintergrund eingestellt hat.

1. Lösung: Hintergrundbild einstellen 
2. Lösung (wenn man Hintergrundbilder nicht mag):

Start - Ausführen  - regedit - [OK]

Unter:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
```
einen neuen REG_DWORD anlegen mit dem Namen *DelayedDesktopSwitchTimeout*  - Doppelklick auf den Wertnamen und den Wert (Daten) *5* eintragen  (5 Sekunden).

Die Lösung hab ich von hier:
Tipparchiv - Windows 7: Einfarbiger Desktophintergrund verzögert Windows-Start - WinTotal.de

vielleicht hilfts ja dem Einen oder Anderen
Gruß dl


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Mai 2010)

Windows 7 arbeitet seit gestern bei mir - und ich mag mich nicht mehr davon trennen. Mit meiner neuen SSD zusammen arbeitet es absolut tadellos und rasend schnell.
Wieso habe ich solange mit dem Kauf gewartet? o.o


----------



## Own3r (11. Mai 2010)

Windows 7 ist wirklich das beste BS, das es je gegeben hat. Hatte nie größere Probleme, wie z.B. fehlende/nicht kompatible Treiber.

Microsoft soll bloß weiter machen!


----------



## Zlicer (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe seit eben ein ganz großes Problem mit Win7.....

Ich hatte ne CD formatiert und Musik draufgebrannt. So, dann Rechner ne Weile aus gehabt und dann wieder hochgefahren und nun hat er alle meine Einstellungen in Windows gelöscht und alles was ich gedownloaded hatte ist auch weg..... kann mir da jemand helfen??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Mosed (21. Mai 2010)

In der Superbar wird die Beschriftung nur in der Einstellung "immer Gruppieren" ausgeblendet. Bei den anderen beiden Einstellungen eingeblendet.
Abhilfe: UNAWAVE - Taskbar Icons nicht gruppieren
Zeigt man die Superbar links oder rechts an, funktioniert das nicht. mal weitsuchen.


----------



## shiwa77 (22. Mai 2010)

Es gibt die Option "Taskleiste immer im Vordergrund" nicht mehr, das sorgt dafür, dass bei mir oft in Firefox die Taskleiste nur noch durch drücken der Windowstaste auftaucht. Habe "Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden" an. Bewege ich den Cursor zum unteren Bildschirmrand, wird sie nicht wieder eingeblendet. Ok, eigentlich schon, aber hinter Firefox    
Passiert aber nur dann, wenn man irgendwas in Vollbild gemacht hat, oder in Vollbild ein Video gesehen hat und dann wieder im normalen Modus ist.
EDIT:
Passiert auch bei anderen Programmen, oder Explorer-Fenstern, wenn man diese im Vollbild hatte...


----------



## jaLOL (23. Mai 2010)

ich kan auch eigentlich nur eine schlechte sache über 7 sagen und zwar das mein sounttreiber sich nicht aufrufen lässt um die einstellungen (Bass....) zu verändern wenn jamand eine lössung hatt währich sehr dankbar.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Mai 2010)

Ja da müssteste eventuell mal sagen was für ein Soundtreiber..


----------



## jaLOL (23. Mai 2010)

SoundMAX 2000B Audio Driver V6.10.1.6585

des währe des soundtreiber der probleme macht


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. Mai 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage, mein Kolege bekommt immer mal wieder eine Fehlermeldung, die wie Folgt lauten.

Es konnte keine Verbingung mit einem Windows-Dienst hergestellt werden.


Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Dienst "Benachrichtigungsdienste für Systemereignisse" hergestellt werden. Daher können sich Standarbenutzer nicht am System anmelden.
Wenn sie Administrator sind, finden sie weitere Detais zu diesen Fehler in Systeme.

Kann mir einer sagen was man da machen kann!? er ist Admin und findet nichts. die Fenster gehen irgend wann an auch in Spielen und irgend wann man wieder weg.

Danke schon mal Martin


----------



## LordMirdalan (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
obwohl meine Erfahrungen in bezug auf Arbeiten/Spielen mit Windows 7 sehr gut sind, gibt es doch einen Aspekt der mich _sehr_! aufregt.
Habe meinen Windows 7 Professional (64bit) SB beim Release gekauft und auf meinem alten PC installiert. und aktiviert (online).
Nach dem ich mir jetzt einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut hatte, komplett neu, kann ich Windows mit diesem Lizenzschlüssel nicht mehr aktivieren. 
Wieso? Und Support ist ja mit SB auch icht drin, oder? 
Hat dies schon mal jemand hier?
Danke


----------



## Mosed (26. Mai 2010)

was kommt denn für ne Meldung? Sonst einfach per Telefon aktivieren.


----------



## LordMirdalan (26. Mai 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> was kommt denn für ne Meldung? Sonst einfach per Telefon aktivieren.


Der genaue Fehler ist: "Code 0xC004C008 Beschreibung: Der Aktivierungsserver hat festgestellt, dass die Lizenz ungültig ist."


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Hast du in letzter Zeit ein Hardware Upgrade gemacht?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

@Elementardrache
@quantenslipstream
Zu LordMirdalan Problem gibts doch schon einen Thread mit Hinweisen was in dem Fall zu tun ist
Eigentlich du @quantenslipstream solltest es wissen da du in diesem Thread schon gepostet hast


----------



## AchtBit (9. Juni 2010)

Windows 7 ist zu träge. Nicht ganz so schlimm wie Vista aber dennoch bei CPUs unter 2*3ghz zum Spielen nicht brauchbar. Hätt ich 4*3,5ghz dann wäre w7 eine Option. Momentan stick ich mit XP.

dx11 ist mir der Performance Verlust nicht wert


----------



## amdintel (10. Juni 2010)

Win 7 Bug !

‏verschiebt man die Task Leiste

nach links,  oder nach  oben
(diese Funktion kann man praktisch nicht benutzten )
können viele installierte Programme sich nicht mehr die letzte Fenster Position merken 
und öffnen willkürlich  irgendwo auf dem Desktop
u.a das Programm  AbiWord 2.8  und 2.8.5  , Ms   Paint,

*Microsoft was hast du mir für ein fusch und schrott  an BS verkauft*?


----------



## Mosed (12. Juni 2010)

@amdintel: bei mir funktioniert das problemlos. Taskleiste ist bei mir links.


----------



## amdintel (12. Juni 2010)

wenn du richtig gelesen hättest,
passiert das nur bei bestimmen Programmen:


beim Thunderbird und IE 8 oder Media Player passiert das nicht .

Das AbiWord  öffnet zwar  in der zu letzten  eingestellten  Fenster Größe,
auch das Windows Zeichen Programm ..


nur öffnet sich das Fenster mal links mal rechts mal in der mitte,
also "die  letzte Fenster Position"  wird dann auf ein mal nicht mehr gespeichert ,
jedesmal muss man "umständlich" alles wieder zurecht rücken ,
Das ist ein Bug von Windows 7 .


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2010)

Das habe ich schon verstanden. Paint bleibt bei mir da, wo ich es hinschiebe. (Dafür gibt es bei dir aber auch "Abhilfe": Nutze Paint.Net - Paint ist doch fürchterlich)
AbiWord habe ich nicht.

Hatte auch sonst noch mit keinem Programm Probleme.


----------



## MARIIIO (20. Juni 2010)

Beim einstecken ines USB-Sticks, der nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde, bietetWindows jedes mal an, diesen zu reparieren. Diese Frage kann man leider nicht abschalten

Ebenso der nicht wieder aktivierbare Autorun von Wechseldatenträgern


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2010)

Da würde ich mal behaupten, dass das an dem USB-Stick liegt. Ich ziehe USB-Sticks immer einfach ab und diese Meldung hatte ich nur 1-2 mal in mehreren Jahren. Schonmal den Stick reparieren lassen?

Das Verhalten bei CD/DVD etc. kannst du unter Systemsteuerung-->Automatische Wiedergabe einstellen. Unten werden scheinbar auch Zusatzgeräte angezeigt, sofern sie angeschlossen sind. Fehlt das bei dir?


----------



## Black_Star (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Extrem Probleme mit der Medienfreigabe!!!
Ich habe mit Windows Vista immer die Medienfreigabe am laufen gehabt und konnte dabei problemlos weiter Zocken allerdings mit Win 7 ist dies nicht mehr möglich da dieMedienfreigabe mehrals 3Gb Ram benötigt!!!
Wär toll dafür ne lösung zufinden da ich immer alle Filme über meine Xbox geguckt habe und naja nervt schon mit dem Brennen!
THX


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (10. Juli 2010)

Hej Leute, ich hab ein Problem festgestellt. Es ist so, das wenn ich eine Datei aus dem Internet herunterlade, wird die nicht auf dem Desktop bzw. PC angezeigt. An was liegt das denn? Ich habe auch schon mehrmals den IE8 sowie den Treiber für die Lan-Verbindung probiert neu zu installieren und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## amdintel (10. Juli 2010)

das ist kein Fehler sondern liegt am Benutzter selber !

Der Donload Pfad ist immer ein anderes als der DeskTop Pfad  selber, 
das ist bei Vista genau das gleiche,
mußt halt den Donload Pfad auf den Desktop legen ,
dann werden auch alle DLs auf dem Desktop angezeigt .


----------



## Black_Star (11. Juli 2010)

Also kann mir keiner helfen????????


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Juli 2010)

Mal sehen wie sich die SP1 Beta macht


----------



## gUgGi1996 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen..

Ich hab mir einen wunderschöhnen pc zusammenstellen lassen und nun wollt ich W7 installieren doch nun folgendes problem:
Wenn ich die installation starten will kommt eine Fehermedung das keine festplatte vorhanden ist. Kann mir jemand helfend? Im Bios zeigts zwar an aber beim W7 installieren nicht!
ich hab da überhaupt keinen plan.

mfg Guggi


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

Habe es selber raus gefunden!


----------



## Chaoswave (20. Juli 2010)

mir ist heut mein Win7 zum ersten mal abgeschmiert.
Bevor ich nen Thread aufmache frag ich lieber hier was das Problem sein könnte...
und zwar ist mir mitten in L4D2 der PC ausgegangen.
angezeigt wurde nur "page fault in non-page area", genauen Code weiß ich nicht aber der wurde ja gespeichert aber wo?

Die Microsoft-Suche gibt mir nur Sachen mit Windows XP aus aber das hatte ich noch nie auf diesem Rechner...

Wo kommt der Fehler her? Und falls er noch mal kommen sollte, was er nicht soll, wie verhindere ich den Bluescreen 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

Chaoswave schrieb:


> wie verhindere ich den Bluescreen



Indem du deinen Arbeitsspeicher vorsichtshalber auf eventuelle Probleme testest, du solltest auch deine installierten Treiber für SATA/IDE, sowie den Grafikkartentreiber checken. Die Festplatte solltest du auch überprüfen.


----------



## Chaoswave (20. Juli 2010)

Festplatte vor 2 Tagen mit TuneUp gecheckt, neuster Graka ist drauf, SATA/IDE ist auf ahci umgestellt, auch erst vor 2 Wochen.

Memtest86 zum RAM checken? gibts das nur als .iso oder kann man das auch per .exe in Windows starten?


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

Nimm nur die DOS Version mit der du booten musst, Memtest für Windows bringt's nicht.

Vielleicht sind auch nur die falschen Timings für den RAM eingestellt ?


----------



## Chaoswave (20. Juli 2010)

auf CD brennen oder geht die iso auch übern USBstick?


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

Es gibt auch die DOS Version 4.10 für usb.


----------



## Chaoswave (20. Juli 2010)

ja die 4.1 hab ich ja grade geladen

irgendwie lässt sich bei mir beim formatieren des Sticks die Option: "MS-DOS Startdiskette" nicht auswählen...?


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

Den Stick mit Fat32 formatieren, dieses Tool ist auch hilfreich :

Downloads - HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - PC Advisor

Hast du keine PCGH Knoppix-CD ? Dort ist Memtest86+ drauf.

Memtest86+ 4.10 hat doch eine Autoinstallerfunktion für USB-Sticks.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

Das einzige was an Win7 64Bit zu bemängeln ist das es mit manchen Spielen ein bisschen zickig ist.
Ansonsten einfach top, zum arbeiten, Internet etc 
Und @der Molch: Memtest kann man sich auch runterladen


----------



## Chaoswave (20. Juli 2010)

naja USBstick will er nicht , lässt sich nicht formatieren
Diskettenlaufwerk nicht vorhanden 
und CD's muss ich morgen erst noch holen, haben nur DVD's im Haus


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> D @der Molch: Memtest kann man sich auch runterladen



Was klinkst du dich jetzt hier ein ? Komm nicht mit Sachen anspaziert, die wir alle wissen. Memtest86+ nur unter DOS, egal ob USB, Floppy oder CD

Das weiss doch jedes Kind, du lädst dir wohl Memtest für Windows runter.  

Wenn du Beiträge sammeln willst, dann bitte anders.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Was klinkst du dich jetzt hier ein ? Komm nicht mit Sachen anspaziert, die wir alle wissen. Memtest86+ nur unter DOS, egal ob USB, Floppy oder CD
> 
> Das weiss doch jedes Kind, du lädst dir wohl Memtest für Windows runter.
> 
> Wenn du Beiträge sammeln willst, dann bitte anders.



Sehr Lustig....

Solche ein Beitrag wie den, den ich grade von dir zitiere sind ja wohl mehr als unnötig 
Zum Thema Beiträge sammeln....

So und jetzt macht ihr mal hier weiter.

*€: @ der Moloch : Schwachsinn, man, ich seh schon mit dir werde ich spass haben  Ich wär echt mal nicht so vorlaut...
Naja was solls....*


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

Schmerzt die Wahrheit ?


----------



## SiQ (30. Juli 2010)

omfg kiddies.
Naja wo wir gerade dabei sind: wurde das Problem mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber AMD.drive wurde nach einem Problem wiederhergestellt" schon erwähnt?
Wie mache ich Win eig platt? Einfach Formatieren (die Festplatte halt)?
MfG


----------



## .::ASDF::. (1. August 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage bei mir "verzählt" sich Windows ab und zu. Wie auf dem Bild werden unter Eigenschaften 50 Dateien angezeigt, in Wirklichkeit befinden sich aber nur 49 Dateien angezeigt. Versteckte Dateien werden bei mir angzeigt.
Wie kommt es dazu und was gibt es für Lösungen?

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wie mache ich Win eig platt? Einfach Formatieren (die Festplatte halt)?
> MfG


 
Jop, von der DVD booten, und dann im erweiterten Menü die Partition neu formatieren, schon ist Windows weg.



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage bei mir "verzählt" sich Windows ab und zu. Wie auf dem Bild werden unter Eigenschaften 50 Dateien angezeigt, in Wirklichkeit befinden sich aber nur 49 Dateien angezeigt. Versteckte Dateien werden bei mir angzeigt.
> Wie kommt es dazu und was gibt es für Lösungen?
> ...


 
Windows verzählt sich nicht, keine Sorge.
Nur weil du auf "alles anzeigen" geklickt hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Windows auch wirklich alles anzeigt.


----------



## Mosed (1. August 2010)

Es gibt auch noch Systemdateien. Die sichtbar zu machen erfordert einen weiteren Haken in den Optionen.


----------



## SiQ (1. August 2010)

Zu Memtest: Da hab ich jetzt einfach Memtest runtergeladen und geöffnet aber als ich den Vorgang starten wollte hat es Geleit es könne keinen Test durchfüren da ich 32Bit nutze also solle ich Memtest 2X laufen lassen und oben 1028 eingeben. Habe ich gemacht und schon kommt noch vor dem Start die Meldung "Ur RAM will Not Be testet [...]". habe dann doch durchlaufen lassen und bei 300% beendet: 0Errors. Also wurde mein RAM doch getestet oder wie?
MfG


----------



## .::ASDF::. (1. August 2010)

Ah danke. War tatsächlich noch eine versteckte Systemdatei. Jetzt stimmt auch wieder die Anzahl der Dateien.


----------



## blub und weg (8. August 2010)

Diese samlung an tips und problemen hat mir schon echt geholfen


----------



## zulu1024 (24. August 2010)

Chaoswave schrieb:


> mir ist heut mein Win7 zum ersten mal abgeschmiert.
> Bevor ich nen Thread aufmache frag ich lieber hier was das Problem sein könnte...
> und zwar ist mir mitten in L4D2 der PC ausgegangen.
> angezeigt wurde nur "page fault in non-page area", genauen Code weiß ich nicht aber der wurde ja gespeichert aber wo?
> ...



Hast du den Fehler nun beheben können???


----------



## zrainer (28. August 2010)

Windows 7 64 Bit war/ist nicht in der Lage Treiber zufinden, ich hab das Programm von meinen Handy installiert und wenn man das Handy anschließt sucht er die Treiber die in den Programm sind. Doch Windoof fand diese nicht und sagt sogar es wird im Netz gesucht und da waren auch keine. Da musste ich Windoof erstmal zeigen wo die Treiber sind und schon gings...ABER ein Problem hab ich noch da meine alte Creativ Sounblaster Soundkarte unter Windows 7 nur Bluescreens erzeugt entschloss ich mich die onboard Soundkarte zu nutzten nur Windows intalliert sofort bei aktiviern der onboard Karte die 'Standart' Windows Tontreiber, die aber nur Stero Ton nutzen....Also hab ich die Treiber von der onboard Soundkarte Installiert[ASRock N68-S unterstütz 5.1 Sound, aber nur mit den VIA Treibern]....Doch alle Microschrot produckte nutzen ja die Windows Standart Treiber und somit ist meist nur Stereo Sound statt 5.1 Sound da[kann ich sehr oft von 5.1 auf Stero stellen und dann wieder auf 5.1 damit es geht]...Naja der Windows Standart Ton Treiber geht nicht zu löschen- also was kann man machen dass mein Ton immer 5.1 bleibt?


----------



## chrischi112 (22. September 2010)

Hallo

Win7 64 läuft 1A. Alle Spiele, sämtliche Hardware. 
Nur wenn man es zu wild treibt, bleibt der PC einfach hängen bzw. braucht ein paar Minuten bis er wieder durchgeatmet hat. Beispiel: 3 Stunden BFBC2 zocken, raus gehen und unmittelbar wenn das Desktop wieder sichtbar ist, Firefox aufrufen oder Outlook. Wenn man 3 Sekunden wartet, ist alles io, sonst dauert es erst einmal...
Bluescreens hatte ich nur beim Overclocking, also Hardware bedingt.

Was mich und anscheinend nicht nur mich, allerdings wirklich nervt ist der Bootmanager.
Vorher habe ich XP installiert gehabt, dann Win7 auf eine neue Festplatte aufgespielt, immer schön nach der Auswahl im Installationsmenue.
Der Bootmanager zeigt mir richtiger Weise beide Versionen zur Auswahl an, die XP Version läßt sich aber nicht mehr starten, ein Ausbau der Platte bringt nichts, da dort (un)sinniger Weise der Bootmanager drauf ist, den ich aber nicht los werde. Es hagelt dann Fehlermeldungen und bisher habe ich die Reparaturoption gescheut, da mein System sonst einwandfrei läuft, nur ich will halt die alte Platte loswerden.
Wieso kann ich mit Win7 eigenen Mitteln dies nicht ändern?(Außer mit der Reparaturoption, was aber auch nicht immer funktioniert, laut diverser Forenbeiträge.)
Wie kann ich das überhaupt wieder ohne Risiko ändern? (Gehört vieleicht nicht in diese Rubrik.)


----------



## Lexx (22. September 2010)

geht das nicht mit "bcdedit".. ?

ich verwende einen extra bootmanager,
habe diese probleme deshalb nie.


----------



## Mosed (22. September 2010)

chrischi112 schrieb:


> Nur wenn man es zu wild treibt, bleibt der PC einfach hängen bzw. braucht ein paar Minuten bis er wieder durchgeatmet hat. Beispiel: 3 Stunden BFBC2 zocken, raus gehen und unmittelbar wenn das Desktop wieder sichtbar ist, Firefox aufrufen oder Outlook. Wenn man 3 Sekunden wartet, ist alles io, sonst dauert es erst einmal...



Das liegt aber an deiner Hardware, nicht an Windows 7.
Passiert das auch, wenn du das Spiel nicht beendest, sondern nur minimierst?

Zu dem zweiten Problem: Wenn du XP nicht mehr brauchst, die Platte ausbauen, Win 7 DVD einlegen, Reparaturoptionen --> Startprobleme (oder ähnlich). Dann sollte der Bootmanager neu installiert werden auf der Win 7 Platte. 
Die win 7 reparaturoptionen haben nichts mit der XP Reparaturinstallation gemein. Bei XP wurde WIn ja quasi drüberinstalliert. Bei Win 7 wird wirklich nur repariert.


----------



## wolfman1979 (22. September 2010)

Hallo, 

also ich finde Windows 7 recht gelungen, auch wenn nicht wirklich viel neues ist....

Was mich lediglich stört ist die mehr als langsame Netzwerk übertragung..... habe ein 1000er Netzwerk und und habe teils nur gerade mal 1MB Übertragungsrate...... das kotzt mich mehr als an, es haben aber noch mehr diese Probleme nur konnte das Problem irgendwie keiner lösen...... das Problem war auch bei Vista....

Falls hier einer ist der wirklich weiterhelfen kann dann wäre das mal richtig spitze!!!

Habe zwei PCs, einen Laptop und nen großen Rechner, beider haben eine 1000er Netzwerkkarte und mein Switch sowie NAS ist auch jeweils 1000er.....Kabel sind alle Cat 5e und Treiber sind Aktuell.... habe auch dieses Autosence deaktiviert worauf das Netzwerk kurz mal schneller wurde und dann direkt wieder abfiel....

Mit Windows XP übrigends habe ich ca. 100MB Übertragungsrate mit beiden rechnern.....

Also bin am verzweifeln, mir ist das Netzwerk sehr wichtig nur wenn Windows das nicht in den Griff bekommt muss ich wohl leider ganz weg von Microsoft Windows...... nur leider ist das auch nicht so einfach 


Naja hoffe mal das einer weiterhelfen kann....die Leute von Microsoft interesiert sowas ja nicht....!

Gruss


----------



## chrischi112 (23. September 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das liegt aber an deiner Hardware, nicht an Windows 7.
> Passiert das auch, wenn du das Spiel nicht beendest, sondern nur minimierst?



*Nein.*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Zu dem zweiten Problem: Wenn du XP nicht mehr brauchst, die Platte ausbauen, Win 7 DVD einlegen, Reparaturoptionen --> Startprobleme (oder ähnlich). Dann sollte der Bootmanager neu installiert werden auf der Win 7 Platte.
> Die win 7 reparaturoptionen haben nichts mit der XP Reparaturinstallation gemein. Bei XP wurde WIn ja quasi drüberinstalliert. Bei Win 7 wird wirklich nur repariert.



"Sollte" - "Könnte" - "Müsste" = zuviele Unsicherheiten.
Das von einem anderen Poster erwähnte bcedit bearbeitet zwar den Bootmanager aber copiert ihn nicht von einer Platte auf die andere. Das Problem an sich bleibt damit weiter bestehen.
Da ich Win 7 64bit ultimate verwende, verstehe ich nicht, warum in dieser, gerade auch für Sysadmins gedachte Version, ein umfassender Editor für den Bootmanager nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

wolfman1979 schrieb:


> 1000er Netzwerk und und habe teils nur gerade mal 1MB Übertragungsrate...... das kotzt mich mehr als an, es haben aber noch mehr diese Probleme nur konnte das Problem irgendwie keiner lösen...... das Problem war auch bei Vista....


solltest mal deinen tcp/ip stack tweaken.


----------



## zulu1024 (24. September 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> solltest mal deinen tcp/ip stack tweaken.




Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach die richtigen bzw. optimalen Einstellungen?


----------



## Mosed (26. September 2010)

chrischi112 schrieb:


> "Sollte" - "Könnte" - "Müsste" = zuviele Unsicherheiten.
> Das von einem anderen Poster erwähnte bcedit bearbeitet zwar den Bootmanager aber copiert ihn nicht von einer Platte auf die andere. Das Problem an sich bleibt damit weiter bestehen.
> Da ich Win 7 64bit ultimate verwende, verstehe ich nicht, warum in dieser, gerade auch für Sysadmins gedachte Version, ein umfassender Editor für den Bootmanager nicht enthalten ist.



Da sind keine riskanten Unsicherheiten. Entweder wird der Bootmanager neu installiert, oder es passiert gar nichts. Von daher kannst du es ruhig versuchen.
Es gibt auch Befehle, um den Bootmanager manuell über die EIngabeaufforderung, über die DVD gestartet, zu installieren.


----------



## chris1995 (26. September 2010)

^Das einzige was bis jetzt genervt hat war mein altes Speedlink Lenkrad! 
MfG Chris


----------



## nuol (30. September 2010)

bisher das beste OS was ich nutzen durfte (und das waren auch schon einige)
und somit auch noch keine "direkten" Win7 Probleme gehabt. Meißt sind das immer "Drittanbieter"- oder "Layer-8"-Probleme


----------



## jimmy2000 (6. Oktober 2010)

War bisher mit Windows 7 zufrieden allerdings habe ich jetzt ein dickes Problem vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:
Der Fall ist folgendermaßen, es ist nicht so das ich mir sicher wäre was die Ursache ist aber aus meiner Sicht die einzige Veränderung die ich vor dem Problem durchgeführt habe. Ich habe nämlich die Autostartfunktion der Steam.exe (Onlinekopierschutz von diversen Spielen) per Ashampoo Winoptimizer vor etwa 4 Wochen unterbunden da mir ein permanenter start als unnötig erschien. Letztes Wochenende habe die Steam.exe für Start eines Spieles manuell gestartet mit diversen Fehlermeldungen der Steam.exe die ich ignoriert habe da das spiel funktionierte.
Ca. ein paar Stunden später hat meine Frau ohne Neustart den Benutzer gewechselt dabei trat die Meldung auf Windows könne nicht mehr ausgeführt werden und Bluescreen mit der Info das Windows nicht weis warum es nicht gestartet werden kann -- sehr hilfreich. Nach einem Neustart habe ich die Option Windows normal auszuführen was aber zu demselben Bluescreen führt oder den Startproblemassistenten aktivieren welcher aber keine Wiederherstellungspunkte findet obwohl ich welche gesetzt habe alsauch keine Fehler finden kann (aber alle Optionen durchprobiert.
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ohne Datenverlust da ich nur eine Partition habe und sich meine beiden Festplatten auch im RAID0 befinden.
Seitdem bin ich von Windows 7 schwer entäuscht da ich bei XP (nach 7 Jahren kein solches Problem erlebt habe).
Ich wollte diese Anfrage schon an Microsoft leiten aber auf eigenartige Weise funktioniert nun nach über 5 Jahren problemlos mein hotmail account nicht mehr bin deswegen mit dem support team in kontakt getreten hoffe ich bekomme support.


----------



## hellmexx (10. Oktober 2010)

hallo,

ich hab ein ganz komisches problem. ich hab ein benutzerkennwort das ich beim hochfahren erfolgreich eingeben kann. ich will es jetzt wieder entfernen und er sagt mir das kennwort sein falsch?! warum aber kann ich es beim hochfahren erfolgreich eingeben? ich habe win7


----------



## hellmexx (13. Oktober 2010)

ich sag ja, keiner hat ahnung hier
schreibt doch gleich das ihr sowas auch noch nicht gehört habt


----------



## forexrobxsw4 (23. Oktober 2010)

,forex online system trading One-Touch Option
Investopedia Says, Slippage is usually attributed to a change in the spapprehend,Five 1-min Forex Secret Trading Strategies outrigh,
The difference between estiakin transaction costs and the aarise actually paid,


----------



## Bu11et (3. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage:

Hab neues Laptop und würde gern Windows neuinstaleiren. Da mir aber nur der Key zur Verfügung steht (Home Premium 64 Bit), brauch ich einen Datenträger. Jetzt gibt es ja die 90-Tage Version von Windows 7. Könnte ich die auf ne Vollversion upgraden?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Dezember 2010)

Sofern ich weiß ist diese Testversion eine Enterprise Version und die kannst du natürlich nicht zu einer Home Premium machen. Ich glaube auch, dass die Testversion eine etwas modifizierte Aktivierung hat, bei der man den Key gar nicht eingeben muss, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das stimmt.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

hm bisher keine probleme... ausser, habt ihr das auch das manchmal nicht alle programme beim start gestartet werden? also die im tray angezeigt werden, da hab ich zb norton int. sec, lautstärke icon der soundblaster, das icon fürs g15 display und note von ms office, und verdeckt sind da auch noch ein paar sachen. bei einigen bootvorgängen läd der manchmal nicht alles, zb lautstärke fehlt.. nochmal starten ist alles da..


----------



## kmf (8. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hallo,​
> die Mehrzahl unserer Leser setzt Windows 7 (x64) ein. Welche Probleme hattet ihr bisher mit Windows 7? Was nervt euch an Windows 7? Und vielleicht habt ihr auch gleich die Lösung gefunden?
> 
> Die Redaktion möchte gern wissen, welche Praxisguides für Windows 7 sinnvoll wären.
> ...


Sorry Marco, aber ich quote dich mal. 

Mich hat ein IE8-Problem tierisch genervt, welches sich zuerst auf meinem Notebook bemerkbar gemacht hat, dann auf meinem 1. Spielerechner und jetzt am Wochenende auch am 2. Spielerechner, kurz nachdem ich Windows 7 neu installiert habe. Es kam immer eine 64 bit Version von Windows 7 zum Einsatz. (Home Premium im Notebook, Professional im SpR. 1, Ultimate im SpR. 2)

Im 3DC hatte ich vor einiger Zeit deswegen einen Thread gestartet, aber da kam kein Feedback bzw. kein Interesse. 

Nach meinen Recherchen tritt dieses Problem gar nicht so "unoft" auf. 

Hier nun der Link zum 3DC mit der Lösung. 3DCenter Forum - IE 8 und Win7 verstehen sich nicht mehr!

Ich habe das Scripting mal durchforstet und bin am Schluss über das


```
echo correcting bugs in the registry
REM do some corrective work
REM Symptom: new tabs page cannot display content because it cannot access the controls (added 27. 3.2009)
REM This is a result of a bug in shdocvw.dll (see above), probably only on Windows XP
reg add "HKCR\TypeLib\{EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B}\1.1\0\win32" /ve /t REG_SZ /d %systemroot%\system32\ieframe.dll /f
```

gestolpert. Da steht zwar, dass wahrscheinlich nur XP betroffen wäre, aber dem scheint doch nicht so. Weil ich kann dann auch beim beschädigten IE8 keine Anzeige mehr in einem neuen Tab erreichen.

Ob dieser Schlüssel in der Registry von Windows 7 vorhanden ist, hab ich allerdings nicht geprüft. Die 64 bit Version des IE8 ist von dem Fehler nicht betroffen.


----------



## Lexx (8. Dezember 2010)

> hm bisher keine probleme... ausser, habt ihr das auch das manchmal nicht alle programme beim start gestartet werden? also die im tray angezeigt werden, da hab ich zb norton int. sec, lautstärke icon der soundblaster, das icon fürs g15 display und note von ms office, und verdeckt sind da auch noch ein paar sachen. bei einigen bootvorgängen läd der manchmal nicht alles, zb lautstärke fehlt.. nochmal starten ist alles da..


noch nie erlebt, gesehen oder gehört davon..


> Mich hat ein IE8-Problem tierisch genervt


was ist das für ein problem.. ?


----------



## kmf (9. Dezember 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> noch nie erlebt, gesehen oder gehört davon..
> 
> was ist das für ein problem.. ?


Das Problem ist doch eindeutig im Eröffnungsposting im Thread im 3DCenter beschrieben.

Dass du davon noch nie was gehört hast, bedeutet ja nicht, dass dieses Problem nicht existent ist. 



> In letzter Zeit werden viele Fehler beim 32bit-IE auf Windows 7 64bit gemeldet, die mit dem entsprechenden Script ie8-rereg.32on64.cmd korrigiert werden können. Um es ganz deutlich zu sagen: dies ist kein Fehler in Windows oder dem IE. Diese Problematik wird von veralteten Programmen verursacht, die Einstellungen in die Registry schreiben, die sie nicht anrühren sollten und dies dann auch noch falsch tun. Bekannt ist das u.a. für Opera-Browser, die als vorinstallierte Viewer für Magazin-CDs verwendet werden.



Ich bin beispielsweis über den Support von Microsoft auf die mögliche Lösung gestoßen. Und dort wusste man direkt, was Sache ist. Der Fehler kann durch mehrere Auslöser verursacht werden - beispielsweise: Opera-Client von Heft-CDs, Virenscanner Suite oder  Registry-Cleaner.

Bei mir hatte ich anfangs den Bitdefender 2010 in Verdacht. Aber auch die Neuinstallation von Win7 Ultimate mit dem Bitdefender 2011 war genauso von der Problematik betroffen.


----------



## jaLOL (12. Dezember 2010)

kurze frage am Rande:
wo liegt der unterschied bei Windows 7 von Home zur Ultimate edition?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2010)

bei den Funktionen
Win 7 home hatt kein Bitlocker,im grunde ein Verschlüsselungsprogramm für Festplatten
dann gibt es maximale 16GB ram unterstützung
Kein benutzerkontenzugriffeinstellung sehr nervige angelegenheit,wenn uac an ist und man pakt mit Winrar viel ein und aus,jedesmal bestätigen das nervt.Und man kan das programm keine Admid rechte zuweisen.Es lassen sich nur grobe freigaben erteilen für Benutzer am PC,festplaten sind nicht mit zugriffrechten ausgestattet,Es geht schon aber nur über Regedit
das im Groben die unterschiede
Win 7 Ultimate hatt alles


----------



## jaLOL (14. Dezember 2010)

ah ok danke


----------



## chippo (17. Januar 2011)

Morpheus1822 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Windows 7 jetzt seit einigen Wochen und bin auch freudig überrascht. Ein sehr ausgereiftes Betriebssystem, hat mich auf anhieb überzeugt, dass der Wechsel von XP richtig war.
> 
> Einziger bitterer Beigeschmack: NVidia hat keine Treiber für meine alte Geforce 7950GT rausgebracht. Ich konnte zwar am Desktop fast alles machen, aber sobald ich eine 3D - Anwendung gestartet habe oder diverse Programme (Java ein Fenster erzeugen lassen, Bilder/Videos anschauen, XFire starten) gestartet habe, hat mein Bildschirm auf lustiges Flackern umgeschaltet und ich hab nix mehr gesehen. Problem ist im NVidia Forum gepostet worden, ohne Reaktion. Sieht nicht so aus, als ob da nochmal ein Treiber kommen würde, der das behebt.
> Lösung: neue Graphikkarte.


Hallo
Ich habe auch ein Asus P5W DH Deluxe. Funktioniert bei Dir Wlan bei Windows 7? Probiere schon länger Wifi AP Solo zu installieren, habe schon andere Realtek Treiber probiert, kein Erfolg. 
Der Arbeitsspeicher wird auch nur mit 3200 Mb angezeigt, wie bei XP, 4 GB sind installiert.
Manchmal startet der Computer mit 2 GHz und manchmal mit 2,5 GHz, was normal ist. (C2Q 9300)
Den Arbeitsspeicher bekomme ich auch nicht über 533. G. Skill DDr2 1066.
Hast Du auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder hat bei Dir alles auf Anhieb geklappt.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen.
Gruß
Chippo


----------



## Morpheus1822 (17. Januar 2011)

> Hallo
> Ich habe auch ein Asus P5W DH Deluxe. Funktioniert bei Dir Wlan bei Windows 7? Probiere schon länger Wifi AP Solo zu installieren, habe schon andere Realtek Treiber probiert, kein Erfolg.


Ja, nach längerer Suche hab ich den WLAN-Adapter zum Laufen gebracht, ich hab dir den Treiber mal hochgeladen. Klick



> Der Arbeitsspeicher wird auch nur mit 3200 Mb angezeigt, wie bei XP, 4 GB sind installiert.


Das dürfte am BIOS liegen. Hier muss die Funktion Memory Remapping aktiviert sein, damit Windows die vollen 4 GB anzeigen kann. Bei mir zuerst auch so gewesen, aber einfach Funktion an und kein Problem mehr.
Advanced ->Chipset->Memory Remap Feature [Enable]




> Manchmal startet der Computer mit 2 GHz und manchmal mit 2,5 GHz, was normal ist. (C2Q 9300)
> Den Arbeitsspeicher bekomme ich auch nicht über 533. G. Skill DDr2 1066.


Das der CPU manchmal weniger Takt hat, dürfte der Stromsparmodus sein, von daher alles normal.
Mein Arbeitsspeicher läuft eigentlich mit den Herstellervorgaben und etwas angezogenen Timings relativ gut. Nur die Spannung darf nicht zu niedrig sein.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Mosed (21. Januar 2011)

@byaliar: Winrar als Admin starten. Oder einfach ein anderes Packprogramm nutzen. 7zip fragt nie nach Adminrechten.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt mal Service Pack 1 installiert und einige Games können nicht gestartet werden, weil Direct X auf einmal fehlt, yay.
Gibts eigentlich einen Sammelthread zu SP1? Hab keinen gefunden deshalb poste ich hier


----------



## MerciundDanke (11. April 2011)

Was mich an Win 7 nervt:
Die Anordnung der Symbole in der Systemsteuerung. Die Symbole habe ich auf "kleine Symbole" gestellt. Dabei werden diese zwar alphabetisch angeordnet, allerdings in Leserichtung nebeneinander. Ich hätte dort gerne auch wie bei den restlichen Ordnern eine Anordnung in der Form, dass die Symbole alphabetisch untereinander angeordnet werden. Gerne auch mit mehreren Spalten.
Weil wenn man etwas sucht, geht das in der gewünschten Form viel schneller als in der Momentanform. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Symbole so nämlich viel weiter auseinander sind als in der Liste untereinander.
Kann man das irgendwie umstellen?


----------



## Smutfliege (14. April 2011)

Ich bin bisher eigl ziemlich zufrieden mit Win 7 x64,

aber ich finds blöd das die suche im startmenü manchmal "hängt" und auch nur einträge anzeigt, wenn man des suchwort komplett richtig schreibt und nicht mehr geht wenn man mittendrin im wort beginnt...
und das manche einstellungen umständlich "versteckt sind" oder auf andren einstellungen aufbauen, wie z.b. dass beim Desktop rechner der Ruhezustand gleich im startmenü zur verfügung steht


----------



## Azurfuchs (23. Juli 2011)

Mit Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit habe ich im Allgemeinen keine Probleme.
Alles mit aktueller Software lief alles soweit gut, nur mit alten C&C Teilen wie Tiberium Dawn und Red Alert 1 / 2 habe ich Probleme.

Das bezieht sich auf Abstürze und nervige Farbfehler.
Ließen sich meiner Erfahrung nach allerdings auch nicht beheben.


----------



## altazoggy (13. August 2011)

zwiespältige Sache. Habe hier recht häufig Abstürze, wo dann garnichts mehr geht,  Taskmanger funzt dann auch nicht mehr. Es sind dann mehrfache Kaltstarts nötig, CD einlegen und Systemwiederherstellung, das ganze Programm. Auch unschön: kleine Tonaussetzer. hw ist neu, natürlich auch alle Treiber. Schon schwach.  
Die Organisation fiel mir bei XP auch einfacher. Allein welcher Schwachsinn, dass der delete button in der Ordneransicht fehlt..
Dass das internet net mehr richtig angezeigt wird (habe mir dafür LanLights besorgt) ist auch _seltsam_. Evtl werd ich wieder mein XP reinmachen, das würde mit der hw mal richtig abgehn 

Fazit: von meiner Seite absolut keine Empfehlung atm. Neue hw ja, aber Win7 statt XP ist nix gut. (ich rede von einem richtig eingestellten XP, mit den ganzen tools die es da gibt)


----------



## Mosed (14. August 2011)

Deine Abstürze liegen aber definitiv nicht an Win 7 selber.
Was meinste mit "internet richtig anzeigen"?

Zum löschen haue ich einfach auf entf oder rechtsklick-löschen. Geht auch fix.


----------



## ThoR65 (14. August 2011)

Abstürze wegen Win7?? Tonaussetzer wegen Win7?? Internet wird nicht richtig angezeigt wegen Win7?? 
Mein Fazit für diese Probleme: lass den Computer in der Ecke stehen und "daddel" mit einer PSP, PS3, X-Box360 oder Wii. 
Wenn man sich mit Win7 genauso intensiv beschäftigt wie mit Frauen, besaufen oder mangelhafte Artikulation (derzeitiges Generationsproblem), dann dürften sich eigentlich keine oder nur geringe Probleme seitens des OS einstellen. 



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Hideout (14. August 2011)

altazoggy schrieb:


> Habe hier recht häufig Abstürze, wo dann garnichts mehr geht,


Ein Treiberproblem / Hardwaredefekt?




> Taskmanger funzt dann auch nicht mehr.


Doch, einwandfrei.




> Es sind dann mehrfache  Kaltstarts nötig, CD einlegen und Systemwiederherstellung, das ganze  Programm.


Vielleicht der RAM?




> Auch unschön: kleine Tonaussetzer. hw ist neu, natürlich auch  alle Treiber. Schon schwach.


 Sicher das da nicht was kaputt ist? ^^



> Die Organisation fiel mir bei XP auch einfacher. Allein welcher Schwachsinn, dass der delete button in der Ordneransicht fehlt..


Zum Glück haben sie die Entf-Taste dagelassen.. 




> Dass  das internet net mehr richtig angezeigt wird (habe mir dafür LanLights  besorgt) ist auch _seltsam_


Komisch, am Internet haben die eigentlich nix geändert.. Internet Explorer ist übrigens (wie bei XP) auch bei Win7 dabei aber es gibt ja noch Firefox.




> . Evtl werd ich wieder mein XP  reinmachen, das würde mit der hw mal richtig abgehn


Wohl eher nicht da Win7 mehr aus der Hardware holt (beherrscht z.B. aktuelle Befehlssätze), zum anderen kommt noch der Sicherheitsaspekt dazu. XP ist nicht mehr aktuell und der ofizielle Support wird bald eingestellt.


Windows 7 ist das, bis jetzt beste Windows Betriebssystem überhaupt und ein würdiger Nachfolger von XP.


----------



## altazoggy (15. August 2011)

das intenet/lan-Verbindung wird als nichtssagendes Symbol angezeigt, ohne Aktivität. Das kann aber auch der neue realtek-treiber sein. jedenfalls wirds mit lanlights wie gewohnt angezeigt.  
übrigens: die rechtschreibprüfung für realtek-treiber ist epic  



edit: die Soundstörungen wurden tatsächlich von einem billigen toslink Kabel verursacht... hat mich prima genervt die letzten Wochen, echt supi
:<


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Kann man den Reiter "Alle Programme "  so aussehen lassen wir früher?
Ich möchte nämlich das Suchenfeld behalten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier Jemand schon einmal mit Windows 7 Installationsproblemen zu kämpfen gehabt und weiss, was da zu tun ist?

Wollte gerade Windows 7 neu aufspielen (habe Probleme mit dem aktuellen NVIDIA Treiber und einem hartnäckigen PhysX Treiber, der sich selbst mit Drive Swepper nicht löschen lassen will). Habe dazu die Custom Option gewählt und dann die alte Partition ausgewählt (die Option zum Erstellen neuer Partitionen ist bei mir aus irgendeinem Grund ausgegraut). 

Nur leider wird die Installation dann beim Überspielen der Daten abgebrochen, mit der Meldung, Dateien würden fehlen oder wären beschädigt. 

Was kann ich jetzt tun, um Windows neu zu installieren? Backups sind bereits erstellt, Formatierung wäre also auch kein Problem. Nur ist auch diese bei der Windows Installation ausgegraut.

EDIT: Nach einem Neustart konnte ich jetzt die Partition formatieren. 
War aber anscheinend ein riesengroßer Fehler. 

Jetzt kann ich Windows nämlich trotzdem nicht neu installieren. Er bricht immer bei "Expanding Windows Files" ab, nachdem er schon länger bei 0% hing. Den genauen Wortlaut habe ich jetzt nichtmehr im Kopf, aber es entspricht genau der selben Meldung, die ich bereits vorher bekam. Dass er nicht alle Dateien finden konnte oder es beschädigte Dateien gäbe. 

DVD ist eine Retail Fassung von Windows 7 Ultimate aus dem Jahre 2009 und ich versuche die 64 Bit Version zu installieren. 32 Bit habe ich, nur so interessehalber, auch mal versucht. Selber Fehler.


----------



## Isengard412 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt nach langer Zeit mit Vista endlich mal nen Windows 7 x64 installiert, da ich es kostenlos von der Uni bekommen habe. Eigentlich bin ich echt zufrieden, aber diese Fehlermeldung ist jawohl echt mal wieder typisch Windows oder?


----------



## Kazuki (1. November 2011)

ich will mir win 7 holen und weiß niht was das SB ist
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SB - Deutsch - Softwarebilliger.de#


----------



## Isengard412 (2. November 2011)

Das heißt, dass es die System Builder Version ist. Im Prinzip das gleiche, wie die normal Version. Es ist halt billiger, da die Version eigentlich für Leute ist, die PCs zusammenstellen und dann weiterverkaufen wollen. Die müssen dann halt soweit ich weiß auch den Support leisten und nicht Microsoft selbst.

...ich würde auf jeden Fall ne System Builder Version nehmen, da der Rest meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.


----------



## Tzuio32 (4. November 2011)

Ich möchte auch mal gerne ein Problem beisteuern,

Vor ungefähr 15 Minuten, während ich BF3 gespielt habe, ist mein Rechner abgestürtzt.
Das wirklich seltsame ist aber, dass sicht der Bildschirm Pink gefärbt hat (wtf).
Da er nicht reagierte musste ich im am Netzteil ausschalten, beim Neustart derselbe Fehler nur mit anderen Farben.
Sobald ich ihm im abgesicherten Modus hochfahre funktioniert er wunderbar.

Hat irgenjemand eine Idee?
Ich selber würde mal tippen, dass die Grafikkartentreiber nicht richtig funktionieren.
Jedoch würde ich lieber die Meinung von jemanden einholen der sich besser damit auskennt.


----------



## speddy411 (20. November 2011)

Wen der abgesicherte Modus einwandfrei funktioniert und der normale Modus aber nicht, ist das fast immer ein Treiber-Problem.
Guck mal im Eventlog ob du da irgendwas findest.

EDIT:

Mir fällt jetzt erst auf wie alt der Post ist....Sorry


----------



## Wiborg (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Bisher habe ich ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Windows 7 64-Bit gemacht, keine BlueScreens oder ähnliches.

Was mich aber stört ist, dass man oft Probleme mit 64-Bit allgemein hat, z.B. der Adobe-Flash-Player 64-Bit oder Internet Explorer 64-Bit. Viele Seiten werden nicht richtig angezeigt oder man bestimmte Funktionen nicht ausführen. 

Zudem stört es mich sehr, dass beim Installieren von Spielen zwar ein Eintrag im Windows Ordner Spiele angelegt wird (Windowssymbol, Spiele) mit einem hübschen Symbol und Informationen, jedoch nicht bei allen Spielen und das man dann nachträglich nichts ändern kann. Zum Beispiel habe ich alle Teile von Age of Empires installiert. Reihenfolge im Spiele-Ordner: Age of Empires, Age of Empires - Der Aufstieg Roms, Age of Empires 3: The Warchiefs, Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings, Age of Empires II: The Conquerors, Age of Empires III, Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynaties. 
Schon blöd genug, dass einmal 3 und dann für die anderen Teile die III genutzt wird, nun kann ich aber nichts im Ordner ändern, also den Namen von Age of Empires 3 z.B. in Age of Empires III oder einfach manuell die Reihenfolge festlegen, so dass z.B. erst Battlefield 1942, dann Battlefield 2 und dann erst Battlefield 3 erscheint und nicht zuerst Battlefield 3, dann Battlefield 1942 und dann Battlefield 2. Zudem fehlt die Funktion, dass man auch Symbole zuordnen kann, also Spielecover. Bei Age of Mythologie wurde gar kein Symbol gemacht und ich musste es manuell reinziehen und habe jetzt ein hässliches Pixelbild drin, wie auch bei vielen anderen Spielen die ich manuell reinziehen musste. Auch blöd, dass nur die Symbole der Hauptspiele erscheinen und die von den AddOns gar nicht, z.B. Baldurs Gate-Symbol da, Baldurs Gate-die Legenden der Schwertküste fehlt. 
Ich hatte mal nach einer Lösung gegoogelt und bin auch ein Programm gestossen, allerdings kam ich damit überhaupt nicht klar und das Ergebnis war, dass kein einziges Spiel mehr lief und ich 50 Spiele komplett neu installieren durfte. Eine Userfreundliche Lösung wäre sehr wünschenswert. 

Was mir aber am Meisten auf die Nerven geht ist, dass wenn ich ein Spiel installiere auf D: (eine reine Spielefestplatte) es trotzdem ein, zwei, drei Einträge im Laufwerk C: (Systemfestplatte) gibt, wo Patches, Spielstände ect. gespeichert werden. Meine kleine SD-Systemfestplatte ist fast voll und meine Spielefestplatte ist fast leer. Wieso gibt es keine Funktion, wo ich einstellen kann, ALLES was mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, wird auf D: gespeichert und zwar im gleichen Ordner, wo das Spiel drin ist?

Ich finde es auch blöd, dass obwohl mein Mainboard es noch her gibt, meine beiden Laufwerke 3,5" inkl. Card-Reader (Card-Reader ohne Funktion, keine Treiber) und 5,25" nicht mehr laufen und zwar gleichzeitig. Ich will WILL will einfach old school meine 5,25"-Diskette von Hanse oder Vemeer nehmen und spielen 

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum ich so viele Profile habe, obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur eins angelegt habe. Wenn ich unter c:\benutzer schaue gibt es dort Default, MeinName, Öffentlich und UpdatusUser. Ich hab keine Ahnung wofür der Default-Ordner da ist noch der UpdatusUser. Wieso gibt es einen Ordner für mich und einen Öffentlich? Kein Plan aber es werden Ressourcen verschwendet. 

Was absolut Hammergeil wäre, dass es einen in Windows integrierten Emulator-Mode geben würde, wo man sich einfach per Mausklick in einem Menü seine (ältere) Hardware, Software raussuchen könnte und ein automatisches (speicherbares) Profil angelegt wird, damit man ältere Spiele zocken kann. Also z.B. MS-DOS 6.11, 486er mit XX Hz, 2 MB RAM, Grafikkarte X, Soundblaster 16 ect oder Windows 2000 mit Pentium II, usw.

Vielleicht gibt es ja Lösung für die o.g. Probleme aber ich bin nun mal kein Computer-Crack und habe keine Noob-Freundliche Anleitung dafür gefunden.


----------



## richert (22. Dezember 2011)

aus meiner sicht:

Pro: Performance und Usability

Contra: noch nicht genügend 64Bit Treiber bzw die Funktionalität ist noch nicht hinreichend gewährleistet


----------



## Nightfly (23. Dezember 2011)

Also mal so aus der Sicht eines Supporters in nen grösseren Netz. Windows 7 läuft richtig gut und es wird auch richtig gut angenommen. Teilweise finden es die User sogar besser als XP. Was oft vermisst wird, ist die Schnellstartleiste, die unter Windows 7 ja nur versteckt ist. Viele finden das mit den anheften aber gut. Bloss kann man halt keine Ordner anheften. Was auch vermisst wird. Sind z.B. die Laufwerksbuchstaben vorne wie bei XP. Lässt sich per Registry Wert ja auch ändern.

Manches kann aber auch nervig sein. Zum Beispiel selbst mit Administratorrechten muss man oftmals AUsführen als Administrator drücken um die Software sauber zu installieren.

@richert

Dein Contra seh ich nicht so. Mal als Tip guck mal unter Microsoft Hardware Catalog. Da findeste viele Treiber die auch für 64bit gehen. Wo man über den hersteller des Gerätes meisten nicht rankommt. Eigentlich ist aber da der Hersteller in der Pflicht. Aber die legen mehr Wert auf den Umsatz. *g*

@Wiborg

Das mit den ordnern ist aber kein Problem von Windows. Das wird so von den Spieleherstellern vorgegeben.

Du deinen vielen Profilen. Der Default User ist halt der Standartbenutzer. Die Einstellungen die jeder Benutzer automatisch beim neu anlegen eines Profiles bekommt. Sehr Praktisch wenn mehrere mit einen PC arbeiten müssen. Dein Profil ist wahrscheinlich noch nie kaputt gewesen und ohne den Profil, hättest noch mehr Arbeit danach.

Das öffentliche Profil ist das Profil fürs Heimnetzwerk glaube ich jedenfalls. Arbeite nicht mit dem Heimnetzwerk.

Zu deinen 3,5 und 5,25 Laufwerken. Sorry auf die paar Ausnahmen braucht man keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen. Man kann nicht alles haben und irgentwann sollte man mal in die moderne kehren. *g* 


Dein integierter Emulator Mode. Wofür wär das gut?? Ausserdem nicht so einfach umsetzbar wie du denkst. Somal das auch wieder nur Randgruppen betrifft die auf sowas wirklich angewiesen wären. Bestimmte Steuerungssoftware oder Steuerungsprogrammierung. Aber rechtfertig nicht die Kosten/Nutzenrechnung sowas zu basteln.


----------



## Schiassomat (8. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

hab da mal eine Frage.
Ich hab den Lapi von einem Arbeitskollegen bekommen um Win7 neu zu Installieren.
Hab jetzt aus versehen die 64bit Version Installiert und Frage mich jetzt ob das egal ist da das Notebook ja nur 2Gb Ram hat und da ja die 32bit Version auch Reichen würde.


----------



## Mosed (10. März 2012)

64bit belegt mehr Ram als 32bit. Von daher wäre bei 2 GiB die 32 Bit Version schon besser. Die 64bit Version sollte erst ab 4 GiB Ram genutzt werden.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. März 2012)

Bei 64 bit werden deine größten Hürden die Treiber sein,denn die müssen alle 64Bit sein.Sonst kann's ruhig 64Bit so lassen.Soll bisschen sicherer sein als 32Bit.


----------



## der blaue blitz (19. März 2012)

hi Leute,
ich habe seit einer woche folgendes problem:

ich habe zwei partitionen c: und d:
c=40
d=200
jetzt scheu ich einen film oder surfe im netz mit firefox, der sagt irgendein container scheiß wenn ich z.b. youtube schaue oder surfmusik nebenbei laufen lasse, 
dann sagt mir c: hätte nur noch 10 mb frei obwohl ich noch 10gb frei habe.
nach ner halben stunde ist alles wieder normal und am nächsten tag das selbe problem.

ich bin mit meinem kleine latein am ende und frage euch um hilfe.....???
hatte so ein problem vorher nie....

danke für eure mühen


----------



## m0nti (26. März 2012)

HI Leute,

Ich habe seit neuestem Probleme mit dem Ruhezustand. Beim Wechsel kommt es zu einem Bluescreen (Bild im Anhang) und das wars. Das tritt auf seitdem ich Windows auf einer Crucial M4 mit 256 Gb installiert habe. Sonstiges System: Gigabyte gax58-ud4p, core i7 920, hd 5870, 6gb ram und 2 weitere festplatten mit jewils 1 TB.
Bisher habe ich alle Treiber aktualisiert und die hiberfil.sys vergrößert. Vor der m4 war ne corsair force 40gb für das System drin und da ging alles

Edit: Bild im Anhang gedreht


----------



## Azurfuchs (27. März 2012)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> ich habe seit einer woche folgendes problem:
> 
> ich habe zwei partitionen c: und d:
> ...




Ich nehme mal an, du hast Windows 7 auf C:\ installiert.
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich für meinem Windows immer mindestens 100GB zur Verfügung stelle, da ich finde, alles andere ist zu klein - denn sicher, die Rohinstallation dessen wird nicht allzuviel verbrauchen.
Aber das ist es ja nicht allein, hinzu kommen noch Updates, Auslagerungsdaten, usw.
Von daher wird sich das Windows-typisch zubauen, immer Mehr Daten, immer weniger Platz, kennt man ja.

Ich würde dir jedenfalls empfehlen, insofern die C:\ nicht physisch 40GB hat, diese zu erweitern, mit 60 bis 80GB solltest du eine gute Schiene fahren.


----------



## Azurfuchs (27. März 2012)

m0nti schrieb:


> HI Leute,
> 
> Ich habe seit neuestem Probleme mit dem Ruhezustand. Beim Wechsel kommt es zu einem Bluescreen (Bild im Anhang) und das wars. Das tritt auf seitdem ich Windows auf einer Crucial M4 mit 256 Gb installiert habe. Sonstiges System: Gigabyte gax58-ud4p, core i7 920, hd 5870, 6gb ram und 2 weitere festplatten mit jewils 1 TB.
> Bisher habe ich alle Treiber aktualisiert und die hiberfil.sys vergrößert. Vor der m4 war ne corsair force 40gb für das System drin und da ging alles
> ...



Wie du sagtest, vorher mit der anderen Platte ging alles.
Ich für meinen Teil würde, sofern möglich, die relevanten Daten sichern und Crucial M4 mal zur "Durchsicht" geben.
Oder halt versuchen, die Platte auf Fehler zu korrigieren, mit externer Software vielleicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

@monti: der Bluescreen deutet ziemlich sicher in Richtung Systemplatte.

Stop 0xA0 mit 1. Parameter 0x09 bedeutet, dass beim anlegen der hiberfil.sys ein schwerer Fehler aufgetreten ist.
Der 2. Parameter (0xc185) ist ein "Status Input/Output Gerätefehler" -> Systemplatte. Das Kernelspeicherabbild konnte nicht auf die Systemplatte geschrieben werden.

Ist die Firmware deiner SSD auf dem aktuellsten Stand?



m0nti schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich alle Treiber aktualisiert und die hiberfil.sys vergrößert.



Hast du die Größe der hiberfil.sys manuell eingestellt?


----------



## m0nti (27. März 2012)

Hi,
ja die hiberfil.sys habe ich mit der Comando Zeile mit Adminrechten auf 100% der Größe des Arbeitsspeichers gesetzt, ist jetzt also 6Gb groß. Welches Tools empfiehlt sich denn um die m4 auf Probeme zu untersuchen oder ein Firmware update durchzuführen, bzw. wie finde ich heraus welche firmware Version ich habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2012)

Zum Auslesen der Firmware eignet sich z.B. CrystalDiskInfo.

Mache die hiberfil.sys Einstellungen auch wieder rückgängig, ob das Problem auch mit den Standard-Systemeinstellungen auftritt.


----------



## winnie0815 (31. März 2012)

Hallo,bin neu hier und habe eine Erfahrung mit Windows8 gemacht.Leider negativ.
Ich hatte Windows8 installiert auf einer Festplatte zusammen mit Win7 und hatte auf meiner FritzBox unter IP Einstellungen einen Eintrag TEST_WINDOWS8.
Nach der Deinstallation von Windows8 und Formatieren der Partition alle Einträge in der FritzBox gelöscht,aktualisieren,Ergebnis TEST_WINDOWS8.
Windows8 hat sich  in Windows7 festgesetzt.
Erst nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows7 war der Eintrag verschwunden.
Kontrolliert das mal.


----------



## m0nti (8. April 2012)

> Zum Auslesen der Firmware eignet sich z.B. CrystalDiskInfo.
> 
> Mache die hiberfil.sys Einstellungen auch wieder rückgängig, ob das Problem auch mit den Standard-Systemeinstellungen auftritt.



Die hiberfil.sys hab ich erst verändert nachdem ich das Problem mit den Abstürzen bemerkt habe. Und Crystal diskmark werd ich am Montag gleich testen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Ist es denn wahrscheinlich das ich eine Teildefekte SSD bekam? Müssten dann nicht noch weitere Probleme auftauchen, wie sieht es mit bekannten Bios Inkompatibilitäten aus, könnte es auch sowas sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2012)

Die Anzeichen sprechen zumindest dafür (bzw. schließen ein Problem mit der SSD nicht aus).


----------



## m0nti (18. April 2012)

So endlich wieder mal online.

Also die SSD will immer noch nicht so wie ich will was den Ruhezustand angeht. Ich konnte allerdings auch mit keinem Tool einen Defekt finden, die Firmware version 0309 war bis vor einer Woche auch noch die aktuellste. Jetzt gibt es Version 000F, im changelog taucht mein Problem aber leider nicht auf. Gibt es ne Bioseinstellung die man ändern könnte, oder kann es am sata port legen, oder sowas?


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. April 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Was nervt euch an Windows 7?


So Einiges.  So ist bspw. die 64-Bit Version nachwievor ein wenig buggy.  Einige Fehler wurden ja inzwischen beseitigt, andere wieder nicht.
Als Beispiel führe ich mal die persönlichen und öffentlichen Ordner auf.

Bei einem 32-Bit Windows kann man Bibliotheken, Desktop, Downloads, Eigene Bilder, Eigene Dokumente, Eigene Musik, Eigene Videos, Favoriten, Gespeicherte Spiele, Kontakte, Links, Öffentliche Bilder, Öffentliche Dokumente, Öffentliche Downloads, Öffentliche Musik, Öffentliche Videos, Öffentlicher Desktop, Suchvorgänge spielend einfach via rechtsklick "Pfad" an einen neuen, beliebigen Ort verschieben.
Auch nach vielen Neustarts bleibt das so und der Benutzerordner im "root" sauber und clean.
Nur bei 64-Bit Windows funktioniert das nicht sauber.  Natürlich können die Ordner alle verschoben werden.  Sie sind auch nutzbar und werden entsprechend aufgerufen.  Aber es scheint diese Einstellungen auch für den x64 Part zu geben und die werden NICHT angepasst.  Die Folge:  Im Users Ordner im root des Systems sind dieselben Ordner (leer) auch nach ständigem löschen immer wieder da - das nervt!

Bei einem 64-Bit Windows muss ich stets darauf achten, Laufzeiten und Codecs stets für 32- und/oder 64-Bit zu installieren, so ich denn den vollen Umfang nutzen möchte.  Das hätte man sicherlich auch eleganter lösen können - zumindest die Option, ein reinrassiges 64-Bit Windows zu installieren (auch auf die Gefahr hin ohne die WOW Komponente keine 32-Bit Applikationen mehr laufen lassen zu können).

Und warum ist bei jedem Windows 7 Rechner per default ein W-LAN AdHoc Modus aktiv, selbst wenn der Rechner überhaupt keine W-LAN Komponenten hat.

Naja, und noch viele andere Kleinigkeiten, die mich aufregen.




PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Die Redaktion möchte gern wissen, welche Praxisguides für Windows 7 sinnvoll wären


"Wie verklicker' ich Microsoft, dass Feature X, Y und Z aus vorhergehenden Windows-Versionen für viele Menschen wichtig sind und reintegriert werden sollten."
Als Beispiel sei die alte Windows Suche genannt, wie man sie bis Windows XP SP2 nutzen konnte.  Ganz ohne dümmliche Datenbank.  Einfach nach Dateinamen, Dateiendungen, Inhalten auf allen lokalen Laufwerken mit 2 lächerlichen Klicks aus dem Windows Explorer heraus ...


EDIT:
Auweia ... bin wohl 2 Jahre zu spät dran ... XD


----------



## simpel1970 (19. April 2012)

@monti: Was für eine SSD ist es denn? Eine mit Sandforce-Controller?

Ich glaube aber das wird hier etwas zu Offtopic!?
Besser du macht einen eigenen Thread dazu auf: Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme


----------



## m0nti (24. April 2012)

@Simpel1970

Danke für die Hilfe. Name der SSD steht auf Seite 16 in meinem Post, habe das Thema jetzt aber in den Komplettrechner Teil geschoben.


----------



## Kondar (14. Juni 2012)

Suchfunktion & Startmenü taugen nichts bei 7


----------



## Mosed (19. Juni 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Ganz ohne dümmliche Datenbank.  Einfach nach Dateinamen, Dateiendungen, Inhalten auf allen lokalen Laufwerken mit 2 lächerlichen Klicks aus dem Windows Explorer heraus ...


 
du kannst doch einfach das zu suchende in dem suchfeld eingeben?!


----------



## cycosaw (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich schraube grade ein Pc für ein Freund zusammen.
Welche Version von Win7 kaufe ich/er am besten. (OEM o. SB) und wo? 
Bekanntlich soll es nicht teuer sein^^ (Home Edition - reicht)
danke
EDIT:Online kauf bei Alternate oder Mindfactory?!


----------



## Mosed (15. Juli 2012)

OEM und SB ist (normalerweise) das Selbe. Hauptsache nicht Recovery.


----------



## cycosaw (20. Juli 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> OEM und SB ist (normalerweise) das Selbe. Hauptsache nicht Recovery.


danke schön, werde mal bei Saturn vorbei schauen
EDIT: Bei Saturn kostet die OEM version von Win7 Pro (x64) 149€
Ich stelle mal ein Angebote rein
1.http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Profes...Version/dp/B004Q6BE3Q/ref=dp_cp_ob_sw_title_3


----------



## MG42 (2. August 2012)

Win 7, nach etwa 8h Erfahrung mit x64 Home Premium (SB-Version) ist nett ausgedrückt ein vollgestopftes Sammelsorium an unnützen Funktionen das mich bevormunden will.
Bei 2 GiB RAM ist etwa nach 4 FF Tabs stark an der Grezne zu 1,5 GiB, nach einer händischem Optimierung (deaktivierung von überflüssigen Diensten) sind das jetzt noch knapp 1,1. in XP hätte sich grad mal an die 600 gefüllt...
Habe es immer noch nicht hinbekommen, den Speicherort der "Eigenen Dateien" zu ändern, trotz Pfadänderung und Google ist nicht direkt die Große Hilfe.
Von Aero bin ich auch enttäuscht, ein paar zusammenhängebde Dienste, schafft M$ es nicht einen schlankes und zugleich gutaussehenden Windomanager zu bauen?, wird sowieso deaktiviert.

Von 7 kann man gut auf 8 schließen, noch mehr Mist, mit dem sich der Nutzer auseinandersetzen muss.


----------



## Mosed (4. August 2012)

dann hast auch du das Thema Speichermanagement nicht verstanden bzw. dich nicht damit beschäftigt.

Was bringt dir nicht genutzer (=immer leerer) Arbeitsspeicher? Genau, nichts. Ab Vista werden oft genutzte Programme in den Ram vorgeladen, sodass der Ram recht voll wirkt. Braucht ein anderes Programm den Ram, werden nicht benötigte Programme aus dem Ram entfernt. usw.

Bei XP ist immer nur das im Ram, was gerade benutzt wird. Und ein Vergleich XP zu 7 ist eh totaler Schwachsinn. XP ist 11 Jahre alt. Installiere mal DOS - dann hast du noch mehr Ram frei. 
Wäre genauso, als wenn du dich darüber aufregst, dass aktuelle Spiele zig GiB auf der Festplatte und eine aktuelle Grafikkarte brauchen, während Simcity 1 wenige MB groß war und auf der uralt-Grafikkarte lief.
Neuere Software braucht nunmal auch mehr Ressourcen, da der Funktionsumfang vergrößert ist.

Und da ram mittlerweile auch kaum noch was kostet... Einfach 8 GiB reinhauen und fertig. 2 GiB sind so oder so viel zu wenig. Außer man will nur ein bißchen Office betreiben und im Internet surfen.


Wie man die Benutzerordner verschieben kann, findest du auch in meinem SSD-Thema. Nebenbei: Eigene Dateien gibt es nicht mehr, sondern nur noch einzelne Ordner für Dokumente, Bilder usw.


----------



## Mosed (4. August 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Die Folge:  Im Users Ordner im root des Systems sind dieselben Ordner (leer) auch nach ständigem löschen immer wieder da - das nervt!


 
Was genau nervt daran? Mir ist das sowas von schnuppe, ob da irgendwo leere Ordner sind. 
Nebenbei: Ich kann bei mir keine leeren Ordner finden unter "c:\Benutzer\<NAME>"

Wichtig: Du musst da, wo die Ordner hinsollen, entsprechende Ordner anlegen und dann in den bestehenden unter "Pfad" auf "verschieben" gehen. Weiteres siehe mein SSD-Thema.


----------



## MG42 (5. August 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> dann hast auch du das Thema Speichermanagement nicht verstanden bzw. dich nicht damit beschäftigt.
> 
> Was bringt dir nicht genutzer (=immer leerer) Arbeitsspeicher? Genau, nichts. Ab Vista werden oft genutzte Programme in den Ram vorgeladen, sodass der Ram recht voll wirkt. Braucht ein anderes Programm den Ram, werden nicht benötigte Programme aus dem Ram entfernt. usw.
> 
> ...


 
Gesetzt für den Fall ein Hoch auf das Speichermanagement , aber da läuft so viel Schrott im Hintergrund (Parental Service, Sicherheitscenter, etc pp) okay, ich denke noch zuviel in der XP-Logik, aber weniger ist mehr (wobei weniger abschalten mehr ist oder weniger Hintergrunddienste die man einfach nicht benötigt und trotzdem im Hintergrund laufen???) und beispielsweise wenn ich Windows interne Programme starte, bsp.weise den Ressourcenmonitor vom Taksmanager aus, eine Abfrage bezüglich der Sicherheit bekomme/. Bei gedownloadeten Dateien ist das ja noch okay, aber bei M$-eigenen Programmen? Tja und wenn ich mir trotz allem etwas einfange, dann Fackel ich auch mit einer sauberen Neuinstallation nicht lange rum, daher ist der ganze Security-Mist (für mein Profil) vollständig unnötig.

Edit: Eigentlich war 7 für mein Netbook gedacht, nur war ich seit Jan zu faul, das entsprechend zu schlanken, zumal das unter XP relativ kompliziert im Vergleich zu nlite gestaltet ist (wo M$ wieder ein paar Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft, dem zusätzlichen Aufwand bei der Anpassbarkeit der Installationsmedien (Win7)) und seit meine damalige Grafikkarte (8600 GTS) den Geist aufgegeben und alles durcheinandergeworfen hat sich einiges geändert.

Ist genug Optimierungspotential da, bei beiden wird massig Leistung verschenkt, bräuchte eine 2te Lizenz für das Netbook, und halt mindestens für den Desktop mehr Arbeitsspeicher, bestenfalls gleich ein neues Bundle (CPU Mobo (wg SATA6GBits)).
Aber warum werden die lokalen Datenträger als auswerfbare Medien angezeigt? Das kannte ich zuletzt aus Win XP SP2- Zeiten???


----------



## Mosed (5. August 2012)

Einige MS-Programme erfordern die Sicherheitsabfrage, weil die Programme Systemzugriff haben. Ein Virus könnte ja auch die MS-Programme starten und hätte dann sofort Systemzugriff, wenn keine Sicherheitsabfrage erfolgt. Beim Ressourcenmonitor verstehe ich das zwar auch nicht, aber ich kenne die Programmierung des Programms nicht. Vielleicht sind darüber Systemeingaben möglich.

Klar kann man Dienste abschalten, die man nicht benötigt. Ressourcen verschwenden muss man natürlich nicht.


----------



## MG42 (9. August 2012)

Habe nach Reaktivierung (Deaktivierung des Bildschirms) ein hübsches Zebrastreifenmuster, fahre ich mit dem XY-Zeiger über Desktopverknüpfungen oder Start, bzw. wechsle ich per alt*tab auf ein anderes Programm, bzw. starte ich dies, ist die genutzte Bildinhalt wieder normal an eben den benötigten Flächen. Ein Screenshot zeigt keine Fehler, daher auch mit Kamera.


----------



## Nostrex (14. August 2012)

Wenn ich auf meinem Packard Bell TK81 die Maus in die Ecke unten Rechts bewege wird die maus in Streifen geteilt und buggt wie bei einem Grafikfehler  (auf der Taskleiste)
Stört mich nicht, ist aber schon recht hässlich ^^
ATI 6650M Treiber 11.8
Windows 7 Professional 64Bit


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (15. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leser! Ich kämpfe seid ca 1/4 Jahr mit einem Problem wenn ich Windows 7 64bit starte. Habe heute zufällig das Problem gelöst. Und zwar erstellt Windows eine Datei mit euren Namen im Benutzer Ordner. Jetzt wenn der PC neu gestartet wird kommt ein Fenster mit (Öffnen mit) und keiner weis was der PC überhaupt öffnen will. Ich fand das so lästig das ich meinen PC schon formatieren wollte. Ich dachte Anfang die Regestrie von Windows ist im A... wahr wohl nicht so. Also löscht die Datei mit eurem Namen raus und weg ist das nervige Fenster. Ich hoffe ich kann euch weiter helfen damit! MFG Christian


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (31. August 2012)

Meine Win7 OEM Version soll jetzt nach Monaten aktiviert werden. Sie war aber aktiv und es ist ja auch ein Code zu sehen. 

Ist das neu ? Geht das wieder weg ? Oder haben das viele ? In 3 Tagen soll mein Windows gesperrt werden.

Und wie bekomme ich eine nicht existierende Win7 Installation aus dem  Bootscreen ? Die kann ich nicht laden ist nur eine defekte Boot Datei  die aber als (frühere Windows Version) angezeigt wird.


----------



## beckerferd (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nach Vista schon sehr glücklich über Windows sieben, aber die nächste Generation reizt mich schon auch sehr.


----------



## Gizmo5555 (6. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank an euch für die bisherige tolle Hilfe, insbesondere auch an Elemtardrache für seinen SSD-Leitfaden.

Nachdem ich nach 10 Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut hatte und gleich Qualm hochstieß (externe Lüftersteuerung, bekam umgehend neue zugeschickt, jetzt alles dupi super), gestern dann der große Tag.

Kam gleich ins Bios rein, und dann Windows 7 64 auf die SSD installiert. Danach alle Treiber für Graka, Soundkarte und Co., lief alles perfekt ohne Fehlermeldung ab.

ABER

bei Windows 7: Sollte ein Benutzerkonto anlegen, hab ich mit meinem Namen.
Dann wollte ich gemäß Anleitung von Elementardrache den Trim Befehl prüfen, geht nicht weil Windows 7 meint das darf man nur mit Adminrechte. Hallo? Es gibt doch nur 1 Benutzernamen (mich) mit Adminrechten???

Das passierte mir dann noch 3-4 x an anderer Stelle, jedesmal wegen das dürfte nur der Admin.

Was muss man da denn machen?

Überhaupt diese ständige Abfrage " Sie wollen grad dies und jenes am System machen, wollen sie das auch zulassen" geht mir gehörig auf den Senkel.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen, das wäre super!


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hast du die Eingabeaufforderung auch als Admin ausgeführt?



> Dazu im Startmenü _CMD_ eingeben, mit der *rechten Maustaste draufklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen"* anklicken.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (22. Dezember 2012)

Windows 7 ist das beste Betriebssytem bis jetzt bei mir
außer Amiga OS  da gab es schon einen Papierkorb,
da wußte Windows garnicht was das ist.
MfG
     Pikachu0077


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2013)

Hallo, weiss einer was das ist:

ich kann bei mir (Win7 64) nicht mehr via msconfig in der Systemkonfiguration unter dem Reiter Start überhaupt irgendwas einstellen. ich kann keinen Haken mehr setzen oder sonstwas.

Wäre nett wenn einer mal kurz was dazu sagen könnte


----------



## orca113 (4. März 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe... Habe inzwischen neu installiert.


----------



## MG42 (10. März 2013)

Hat jemand auch Probleme mit dem optionalen Update kb2670838.
Erfordert einen Neustart, danach wird das konfiguriert, bei 100% werden die Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht.
Habe sowieso Aero deaktiviert und die klassische Ansicht (entsprechende Dienste sowieso deaktiviert).

Wahrscheinlich warten bis M$ das gefixt hat, wollte nur wissen, ob ihr auch dieses Update installieren konntet und ob ihr auch mit Bluescreens oder ähnlichem belohnt wurdet...


----------



## Per4mance (17. März 2013)

ist das normal das die grafikleistung bei der integrierten grafik des intel g860 im desktop-aero betrieb schlechter ist als im 3d betrieb laut windows leistungsinformation ?


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal zwei fragen, da mein Windows 7 gerade frisch ist denke ich sollte ich die jetzt mal stellen:

1.: Lohnt es die Auslagerungsdatei wegzulassen? Oder lassen aber dafür klein machen? etwa ein paar MB? Habe 8 bzw bald 16Gb Ram.

2.: Wie kann ich gefahrlos die oder den Ordner Eigene Musik verschieben ohne das ich nachher ärger habe? eigentlich würde ich alle diese Ordner gerne verschieben.

Wäre nett wenn mir da mal eben einer ein paar Tipps geben kann.


----------



## Hideout (30. März 2013)

Also ich hab meine Auslagerungsdatei auf max. 2GB verkleinert. Vorallem wenn man eine SSD hat macht das Sinn. 
Weiß nicht genau was du mit verschieben meinst, die "Bibliotheken" Ordner? Du kannst dort rechtsklick auf z.B. Musik machen und andere Ordner hinzufügen oder nicht erwünschte entfernen (die werden auch nicht gelöscht, sondern gehören dann nur nicht mehr zur Musik Bibliothek).


----------



## hbf878 (31. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> 2.: Wie kann ich gefahrlos die oder den Ordner Eigene Musik verschieben ohne das ich nachher ärger habe? eigentlich würde ich alle diese Ordner gerne verschieben.


du gehst zu den ordner, den du verschieben willst (also wahrscheinlich z.B. c:\users\benutzername\eigene musik). rechtsklick darauf, reiter "pfad" wählen, auf "verschieben" klicken. dann den ordner wählen, in dem sich später die musik befinden soll, also z.b. d:\musik. wenn dieser ordner noch nicht besteht, solltest du ihn vorher erstellen

hbf


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2013)

Ok vielen Dank euch beiden. Habt mir geholfen!


----------



## Clawhammer (7. April 2013)

Ich benutze Windows 7 seit der Betaphase und bin noch immer Hell auf begeistert, einzig allein was mich an dem System stört, was wohl ehern der Sicherheit dient, ist die Eigenschaft über alle Systemdateien Besitzer sein zumüssen, wenn man diese Modifizieren möchte muss man erst umständlich die Besitzer auswechseln.

Nicht störend, aber ein Manko welches mir nicht gefällt ist noch immer diese Biblothek welche alle Medien & Dokumenten Ordner zusammenfasst.


----------



## Hideout (7. April 2013)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich benutze Windows 7 seit der Betaphase und bin noch immer Hell auf begeistert, einzig allein was mich an dem System stört, was wohl ehern der Sicherheit dient, ist die Eigenschaft über alle Systemdateien Besitzer sein zumüssen, wenn man diese Modifizieren möchte muss man erst umständlich die Besitzer auswechseln.
> 
> Nicht störend, aber ein Manko welches mir nicht gefällt ist noch immer diese Biblothek welche alle Medien & Dokumenten Ordner zusammenfasst.



Die Bibliotheken kannst du doch individuell anpassen und Ordner hinzufügen oder entfernen. Ist kein Manko, ist ein Feature 

Das mit den Systemdateien verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du musst eigentlich nur das Programm mit dem du bearbeitest als Administrator starten, dann kannst du alles bearbeiten.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. April 2013)

Ja man kann es mit den Biblotheken sehen wie man möchte, für mich ist das einfach nur ein Manko, ich benutzt diese nicht & sehe es auch nicht als Kritikpunkt. 

Mit den Systemdateien, meine ich z.B.: die explorer.exe wenn ich diese bearbeiten will, z.B.: Startbutton ändern (ich weiss es gibt Programme dafür) etc. muss ich erst umständlich die Rechte ab ändern.


----------



## KinqDmX (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin am verzweifeln und suche nach Rat.
Ich hab meinen PC versucht Neu aufzusetzten und hab folgenes Problem: 

Erst kommt am Anfang 2 mal Windows7 
dann steht das es Verarbeitet wird 
und dann halt das Windows 7 Bild wo ich Benutzer eingeben muss Passwort und so. Aber ich hab da erstens keine Maus und kann nichts Tippen wisst ihr bitte was ich machen kann Bittteeee :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maar (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hab seit neustem folgendes.

Ich versuche eine .Anwendungsdatei zu extrahieren. Bei 100% kommt jedoch folgende Meldung (siehe Anhang)


----------



## country (10. November 2013)

Wie einige bestimmt wissen setzt Crysis3 das Timerinterval gerne falsch. Um manuell etwas dagengen zu tun gibt es ein Tool von PCGH womit man den wert bis auf 0,5 ms manuell senken kann. 
Nun meine Frage: Kann man Win 7 so einstellen das der Timer auch ohne Tool immer auf 0,5 ms steht?


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2014)

Screen bitte wenn es geht.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## socio (13. Januar 2014)

Kurz das Setup:

Windows 7 64Bit Ultimate
Intel Core 2 Quad 2,83 GHz
8GB DDR3 
R9 270X
500GB Sata

Und das Problem:

Nach einem "Kaltstart" des Systems lädt Windows alle Dienste und Prozesse sehr langsam.
Egal ob Avast, Avira oder Norton. Auch NVidia oder AMD interessiert dabei nicht.

Eine Lösung:

Direkt wenn das Startmenü verfügbar wird, klickt man sich zum "Abmelden" durch. Passwort nochmal eingeben und mit etwas Glück... 

Der Bericht:

Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Hotfixes ausprobiert. Auch die "Speziellen", optionalen Updates aber nichts Illegales.
Ich wende diesen "Relog" sehr oft an und hab bisher keine andere Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Nostrex (1. September 2014)

Moin Moin, wollt mal eine Kleine Zwischenfrage einwerfen 
Bin ich eigendlich der Einzige Mensch, der sein Windoof alle Halbe Jahr neu installieren muss weil es zu langsam wird, und nichtmehr gescheid Läuft ?
Ich Komm mir immer vor wie der Letzte depp wenn mein Windoof schon wieder so langsam ist und selbst ein 4 Jahre installiertes OS Mit deutlich mehr schrott drauf schneller Bootet 
Lg


----------



## norse (2. September 2014)

das liegt weniger am OS, sondern eher am Nutzer ... kommt halt drauf an was du zu Software drauf schmeißt, ob du die Treiber vom Hersteller drauf hast (und nicht von windows selbst ... ), alle aktuellen updates.

Aber am wichtigsten sind schon die programme...cih wette da ist einiges drauf,was nicht drauf sollte.


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2014)

Kann viel unsinnige Software sein: Toolbars, Messenger, oder doppelte Antivirenprogramm, oder schlechte Antivirenprogramme (meiner Meinung Stichwort Antivir von Avira), oder du nutzt noch Magnetfestplatten womöglich noch welche die Jahre alt sind.

 Kann aber auch sein das du wirklich viele Dateien drauf hast also Systemplatte bzw Partition bis zum Rand voll und machst nie Defragmentierungen. 

 Kann aber auch sein das du nette Freunde auf dem Rechner hast und der Verseucht ist.... Vieles möglich. Oder auch wie mein Vorredner sagte beschissene Treiber...


----------



## versus01091976 (2. September 2014)

Hier auch Null Probs von Anfang an.

Läuft wie geschmiert


----------



## marvinj (2. September 2014)

Alle halbe Jahr mal neumachen ist normal. Grade aus Datenschtugründen und auch weils dann bedeutend schneller wird. alleine in der Registry häufen sich die Einträge...
CCleaner hilft zwar, doch hinterlässt auch wieder seine Spuren.

Also neumachen. Kost 2h Zeit und das wars dann


----------



## Nostrex (2. September 2014)

Programme hab ich garnicht sooo viele drauf (68)
7 Davon gehören alleine zu Lenovo ^^

Was meinst du ich hab einiges drauf was nicht drauf sein sollte ?
Eig nur Paar games :
Allice , Splinter cell, Steam, Sacred, Teamspeak, Skype, Spotify, CDBurnerXp Chrome, AMD GPU Tool, Msi Afterburner
Savage XR

Als Anitvirenlösung verwende ich Avast Free Keine Doppelinstallation, war nie etwas anderes installiert.

Treiber sind alle von Lenovo Installiert worden und haben die Windoof treiber ersetzt.

Jo ich Benutze noch Magnetfestplatten (armer Lehrling) Aber das hat ja nichts damit zu tun, das Windoof am anfang schnell ist und dann fortlaufend immer langsamer wird. Klar kann man mit einer SSD Zeitlich dagegenarbeiten aber damit bekämpft man ja immernoch nicht die Wurzel des ganzen ^^
Defragmentiert ist die Platte.
Mit den Viren kann natürlich sein, aber giebt es wirklich einen Wirkungsvollen schutz ?
Werde wohl bald mal wieder auf Trend Micro umsteigen da hatte ich ein deutlich besseres gefühl, aber trotzdem wurde die kiste halt irgendwann langsam 
Platz ist auf der platte noch ohne ende (150 von 300GB)


Bei CCleaner bin ich mir immer nicht sicher, soll ich den nutzen oder nicht ? Hab da so ein schlechtes gefühl bei , weil können die registry einträge wirklich weg ? Ich benutz ihn zwar schon lange aber ganz trauen tuh ich ihm nicht 


LG


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2014)

Papierkorb immer leer? Hast du irgendwelche Toolbars und so ein Mist drauf? 

 Lass auch mal sowas laufen wie Malwarebytes oder Adwarecleaner 
 .


----------



## T-Drive (3. September 2014)

CCC nutz ich auch, aber nur um schnell und einfach zu sehen was so alles mit Win gestartet wird. Alle paar Wochen mal die Temporären die älter als 24 Std sind und offensichtlichen Datenmüll, also nur den der von mir stammt, zu löschen.
Die Registry ist eine kleine Datenbank (auch wenn sie größer aussieht) und da braucht in der Regel nichts gelöscht zu werden.

Also am besten Finger(CCC) weglassen.


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Februar 2015)

Hrm, bevor ich ein Thread öffne wollte ich hier nach eine lösung fragen (was wohl aber etwas großer ist)
Ich habe seit 3 Tagen spontane Programm Freezes.
Ich kann mir nicht wirklich erklären wieso, habe eig. nichts installiert oder verändert.
Wenn auch nur ein Program freezd (Tratt bisher 8 mal auf, bei unterschiedlichen programmen wie Ts3, Firefox, skype, winamp oder steam)
Wenn ich dann versuchen möchte das program mittels Windows task manager den prozess zu beenden, hängt sich auch der task manager auf ... würd ich jetzt auf der task leise auf das symbol klicken um eines der gefreezten programme zu minimieren, hängt sich auch der explorer auf.
Dagegen sind spiele oder IRC oder andere sachen die mit den programmen nichts zu tun haben auch nicht betroffen.
Meistens endet es dann in ein Blackscreen (höre aber noch musik von z.b. winamp oder Livestream oder ein Spiel)

Ich habe schon mehrmals nach viren suchen lassen, mir prozesse angeschaut, nichts weißt auf ein Virus hin.
CCleaner habe ich nach den 3-4 jahren nun auch mal drüberlaufen lassen aber das problem tritt weiterhin auf (was ich mir aber schon denken konnte) <.<

Falls jemand etwas darüber weis wär ich für hilfe dankbar, bevor ich dann doch das Os komplett aufsetzen müsste....

Ps: Mir ist aufgefallen, das meine Externe (2gb) andauernd ausfällt/vom system nicht mehr erkannt wird ....
Ps2: Habe die nacht eine datenträgerüberprüfung laufen lassen und es wurden 2 sektoren berichtigt ... Ich vermute, dass die festplatte was mit den freezes zu tun hat
(thread erstellt)


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2015)

Hi, wie alt ist den die PC Konfiguration und Festplatte?


----------



## Fre3eman (13. Februar 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Alle halbe Jahr mal neumachen ist normal. Grade aus Datenschtugründen und auch weils dann bedeutend schneller wird. alleine in der Registry häufen sich die Einträge...
> CCleaner hilft zwar, doch hinterlässt auch wieder seine Spuren.
> 
> Also neumachen. Kost 2h Zeit und das wars dann



das gute ist dann auch noch, wenn man nur ne ssd fürs betriebssystem und paar Programme hat, dann ist das neumachen wirklich keine hürde mehr und macht auch Spaß


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Hiho, 

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Notebook. Es lässt sich nicht runterfahren oder neustarten und auch das Drücken von Ctrl+Alt+Delete bringt keine Reaktion. Komischerweise lässt es sich aber sofort in den Ruhezustand versetzen.
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie ich das Problem lösen soll, wenn ich nicht einmal in den abgesicherten Modus komme. Das System neu aufsetzen wollte ich jetzt vorerst nicht. Installiert is 7 64bit. Lief eigtl. ohne Probleme.
Vielen Dank für nützliche Anregungen.

edit: Problem gelöst. Trotzdem danke für die Mühen!


----------



## isnicable (24. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Notebook. Es lässt sich nicht runterfahren oder neustarten und auch das Drücken von Ctrl+Alt+Delete bringt keine Reaktion. Komischerweise lässt es sich aber sofort in den Ruhezustand versetzen.
> Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie ich das Problem lösen soll, wenn ich nicht einmal in den abgesicherten Modus komme. Das System neu aufsetzen wollte ich jetzt vorerst nicht. Installiert is 7 64bit. Lief eigtl. ohne Probleme.
> ...



Vll kannst du noch kurz erzählen wie du das Problem lösen konntest


----------



## RESEYER (30. Juli 2015)

Nach einer 4-stündigen Odyssee bin ich von Windows 10 wieder zu 8.1 zurückgekehrt: Erst heftige Probleme mit dem Nvidia 353.62 Treiber, der zwar installiert war, aber scheinbar nicht aktiviert werden konnte von Windows, was dann soweit ging, dass im Geräte-Manager die GTX 970 mit Hardware-Fehler angezeigt wurde, dann bekam ich Windows 10 kaum *überhaupt *noch zum Booten (inzwischen den Grafik-Kern meines Prozessors aktiviert, weil sich aus der GTX 970 nichts mehr entlocken ließ) und zu guter Letzt eine ständiger BSOD wegen SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED auf igdkmd64.sys. Nein, Microsoft: So nicht! Da bleibe ich erst mal bei 8.1! 

Auf meinem Lenovo X200 läuft es einigermaßen, aber das Notebook freezed mitten bei der Arbeit sporadisch ein (keine Reaktion auf Tastatur oder Maus, Uhr bleibt stehen). Da werde ich noch 2 - 3 Updates abwarten und dann gehe ich damit auch zurück zu Windows 7 Ultimate. 

Wie heißt es so schön: Never change a running system!


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2015)

Großartig, haben sie wieder Schrott produziert? Jemand Ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## RESEYER (31. Juli 2015)

> Großartig, haben sie wieder Schrott produziert? Jemand Ähnliches erlebt?



Naja, Schrott ist zuviel gesagt. Nur das mit dem Upgrade scheint nicht der optimale Weg zu sein ein neues Betriebssystem zu installieren. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das mit einem Neuaufsatz (also altes System platt machen und alles von Hand neu installieren) besser läuft. Ich werde jetzt mal den aktuellen Geforce Treiber 353.62 aussitzen, dann VOR dem Upgrade den Windows 10 Treiber installieren (wenn das geht - müsste aber) und dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

will mir einen HTPC zusammenbauen.

Eine HDD will ich nicht. Würde gerne von euch wissen ob eine 60 GB SSD für Windows reicht?

Der PC soll nur für Youtube, Word und surfen verwendet werden!




_Gruß
Amer_

Edit: Nehme eine mit 128 GB da der Preisunterschied keine 10€ ausmacht !


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2015)

Joa, jetzt rein fürs OS ohne noch großartig dicke Sachen zu Speichern denke ich werden so 35 Gb fällig?


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Dezember 2015)

.....


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen woran es liegen kann das ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows 7 64 (in einem Intel Nuc) keine Windows Updates macht bzw ewig danach sucht? Seit gestern den ganzen Tag. Kein eines Update.


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2016)

Hat hier jemand ne Idee? oder etwa Ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## powstaniec (16. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Windows 7. Habe ein gebrauchtes Laptop gekauft, mit darauf installiertem Ubuntu. Windows war nicht drauf. Auf der Rückseite des Laptops klebt ein gut lesbarer COA Aufkleber. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an den Produktschlüssel zu kommen, da der auf dem COA nicht funktioniert?


----------



## abc2030 (16. August 2016)

Thema: Meine Bootpartition quillt über

Wollte mal mein erfolgserlebnis von eben Teilen. 
Nachdem meine Bootpartition immer mehr im Platz geschrumpft ist, habe ich mich mal wieder auf die Suche der Speicherfresser gemacht und diesmal das Programm TreeSize verwendet:
JAM Software - Windows Freeware

Dabei bin ich auf den Cacheordner vom ollen Media Player gestossen.
Der hat zwar nur 64KB Dateien darin abgelegt, aber dafür gleich 567867 Stück!
In Summe hat mir die Sau 17,5GB belegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittels der folgenden Anleitung hab ich dann den Media Player Dienst deaktiviert und alle Dateien mit TreeSize gelöscht:
How To Disable Windows 7 Media Player Network Sharing Service (wmpnetwk) << My Digital Life


Mein Win 7 wurde erst vor ca. 2 Jahren neu auf eine SSD installiert.
Der Media Player wurde fast nicht von mir genutzt und trotzdem hat er mir über eine halbe Millionen Cachedaten "geschenkt".
Was auch immer er da cachen musste und warum es so viele sind...ich hab keinen Plan, aber dafür wieder 17,5GB mehr Platz.

Hoffe es hilft dem ein oder anderen Leidensbruder weiter.


----------



## antec1200 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine Problem mit meinem PC.
Normalerweise konnte ich den Quellcode von Savegames immer editieren aber nun geht es nicht mehr.
Der Quellcode ist auch Rot und Blau, das war er früher nicht.
Was kann das sein?

Ich habe ein Bild von einen Quellcode eines LS 15 Savegames mal angefügt.


----------



## anti398 (27. November 2016)

Hi
Mein Windows7 Ultimate sucht endlos nach Updates und Ich kann Abzu  nicht öffnen Fehlermeldung: Programm braucht Visual C++ 2015 Runtime

Ich habe ALLES veersucht, mir jedes Update ausm Internet geladen, und Visual C++ 2015 is nartürlich auch drauf.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Dezember 2016)

anti398 schrieb:


> Hi
> Mein Windows7 Ultimate sucht endlos nach Updates und Ich kann Abzu  nicht öffnen Fehlermeldung: Programm braucht Visual C++ 2015 Runtime
> 
> Ich habe ALLES veersucht, mir jedes Update ausm Internet geladen, und Visual C++ 2015 is nartürlich auch drauf.
> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.



Fast das selbe Problem hab bei google alle Deutschen Themen die ich fand durchforstet. nur das mit Visual C hab ich nicht.
Habe schon die tips mit update erstmal deaktivieren und KB3172605 und KB3175024 Versucht dann erscheint auch nur eine Endlosuche weiß da einer was? --besseres unter umständen?
und Offline alle Updates Prüfen runterladen und offline Instalieren geht auch nicht!
Keine Vieren Trojaner und Malware gefunden

dat is bestimmt damit die Leute auf das verkorkste Windows 10 Wechseln ^^


----------



## BlackEdition82 (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

Habe ein kleines aber nervendes Problem...  
Bei Spielen und Anwendungen minimiert sich mein Bildschirm laufend...  Habe jetzt schon Windows neu installiert und alle Treiber erneuert...  Problem besteht noch... 
Woran könnte es noch liegen... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2017)

Also wer immer noch Probleme mit den Updates hat (Lädt ewig aber nichts tut sich, evtl. wird auch der Prozessor oder ein einzelner Kern durch die Suche zu nahezu 100% ausgelastet):

Dieser Anleitung folgen: Windows 7 Update: Es wird nach Updates gesucht ... | Dr. Alexander Schimpf IT.

Die wird regelmäßig aktualisiert, falls es damit nicht klappt am besten mal die letzten Kommentare durchlesen, ob sich an dem Prozedere wieder mal was geändert hat. Die Anleitung musste bei jedem 3. Patchday wieder aktualisiert werden, weil MS es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat. Bei mir läuft es jetzt (seit ich das Problem mit Hilfe obiger Anleitung behoben hatte) seit Dezember ohne Probleme!


----------



## mcdeekey88 (4. April 2018)

Hallo
Ich wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thema vllt kan man mir hier auch helfen.
Ich habe seit 2007 einen Samsung Laptop mit Windows 7 Home Premium.
Nie hatte ich Probleme doch seit 2 Tagen fährt er hoch ist knapp 2 min an dann wieder runter und das ganze von vorne mit dem Angebot im abgesicherten Modus zu starten.
Wenn ich das dann mache läuft er stabil. Im normalen aber nicht.
Nun habe ich alles Sichern können bis auf Outlook weil das im abgesicherten modus nicht funktioniert.
Wollte den Rechner neu aufsetzten hätte aber gerne die Outlook Dateien noch gesichert.

Hat jemand eine Idee warum er immer wieder neu startet und nur im abgesicherten Modus läuft ohne Neustart und wie ich die Outlook Dateien noch sichern  kann oder was ich generell tun kann?

Verzweifel langsam 

Greets
Käth


----------

